# Samsung Galaxy S4 Thread



## randomuser111 (Feb 23, 2013)

*www.sammobile.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/s4.jpg

- *4,99″ Full-HD LCD SoLux Display*
- *Snapdragon 600 1.9 Ghz*
- 2 GB RAM
- 16, 32 or 64 GB
- 13 Megapixel
- 140.1 x 71.8 x 7.7mm
- 138 gram
- Home button with touch buttons
- *Plastic back with aluminium sides*
- Removable battery
- Black / White

No Exynos and no SAMOLED 

BREAKING: Samsung ditches own AMOLED and EXYNOS inside new Galaxy S IV | SamMobile


----------



## desiibond (Feb 23, 2013)

isnt it supposed to be I9400?


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> - *4,99″ Full-HD LCD SoLux Display*
> - *Snapdragon 600 1.9 Ghz*
> - 2 GB RAM
> - 16, 32 or 64 GB
> ...


Finally, they ditch that Amoled stuff, I just hate amoled screens, colors come out all wrong, pfft.

And no 4GB RAM? Hulk sad


----------



## 50103 (Feb 23, 2013)

No AMOLED??  No EXYNOS octa??  
          Bad news folks


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

50103 said:


> No AMOLED??  No EXYNOS octa??
> Bad news folks


Amoled? IPS looks a lot better man: thoughts on nexus 4 ips screen vs galaxy nexus amoled? - Android Forums at AndroidCentral.com

But not sure if they are using IPS, if not, then they suck, poor viewing angles.


----------



## nikufellow (Feb 23, 2013)

no pentilematrix super duper amoled plus 5.5" fhd 

makes me wonder what trick they have up their sleeves to boast - record breaking sales this time around. Hmmm..... 
Oh and s3 was 'designed for humans ' so this one any guesses ?


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 23, 2013)

Well I'm interested to see what display they'll use! The only thing I was with Samsung so far was OLED (but that was on S8500 which I liked). Let's see...


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 23, 2013)

desiibond said:


> isnt it supposed to be I9400?



4 is considered an unlicky number in East Asian cultures. which is why it's I9500 and  not I9400.


----------



## nikufellow (Feb 23, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> 4 is considered an unlicky number in East Asian cultures. which is why it's I9500 and  not I9400.


considered unlucky in korea


----------



## randomuser111 (Feb 23, 2013)

In japan too


----------



## quagmire (Feb 23, 2013)

Metal body- So no wireless charging I suppose? Won't a metal body affect NFC comm. too?

And saw a leaked image still retaining the home physical button.. Y can't the just do away with that and save some space, and make it more pocketable?


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

quagmire said:


> Metal body- So no wireless charging I suppose? Won't a metal body affect NFC comm. too?
> 
> And saw a leaked image still retaining the home physical button.. Y can't the just do away with that and save some space, and make it more pocketable?


Some of us like a physical home button


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 23, 2013)

There should be a physical home button always.


----------



## nikufellow (Feb 24, 2013)

i kept thinking i would never like a device without physical home button until an encounter i had with nokia N9 in the near past


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> i kept thinking i would never like a device without physical home button until an encounter i had with nokia N9 in the near past


Nokia =/= android, need that button.


----------



## Arnab boss (Feb 27, 2013)

it is officially launching on 14 th march as per samsung stores in kolkata and websites..!! price would b between 40 to 45 k.....any one interested..!!


----------



## desiibond (Feb 27, 2013)

If the sensors and antennae are placed at strategic places where there is plastic insteadof metal.


----------



## quagmire (Mar 1, 2013)

Look like Galaxy S4 got some massive competition coming its way - Sony Xperia C670X to pack a 4.8in 1080p screen, Snapdragon 600

"_The C670X sounds like an HTC One competitor, judging by its rumored specs. It will reportedly have a 4.8” 1080p screen, a Snapdragon 600 chipset with a quad-core Krait 300 CPU at 1.8GHz, a 13MP camera Exmore RS camera and will run Android 4.2 Jelly Bean._"-gsmarena


----------



## rock2702 (Mar 1, 2013)

Looks like full HD displays are becoming a norm lately.Let's see how long  does the battery hold up on these devices.


----------



## tkin (Mar 1, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Looks like full HD displays are becoming a norm lately.Let's see how long  does the battery hold up on these devices.


Depends, in case of amoled, battery life will display on resolution, in case of IPS it will depend on the size of the screen.


----------



## nikufellow (Mar 2, 2013)

Leaked browser mark scores puts upcoming s4 @ top

Leaked browser mark scores puts upcoming s4 @ top


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 4, 2013)

View attachment 9261
Leaked Antutu benchmark confirms Galaxy S4 will have an octa-core Exynos CPU


----------



## RCuber (Mar 4, 2013)

if 4 is considered unlucky then why name is Galaxy S4?


----------



## dixit8611 (Mar 4, 2013)

Galaxy s4 will have exynos octa core chipset.Samsung's upcoming flagship will sport an Exynos 5 Octa 5410 chipset  with a CPU running at 1.8GHz, 2GB of RAM and a PowerVR SGX 544MP GPU.  Previously the Galaxy S IV was rumored to sport the Exynos 5 Octa 5450  chipset rather than 5410.
Source


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 4, 2013)

Well First Samsung Galaxy S4 Teaser Trailer Released


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 4, 2013)

SIV to be made of plastic as well

Samsung Galaxy S IV to be impressive performer, but made out of plastic?


----------



## tkin (Mar 4, 2013)

Samsung's Marketing Department is the MGM/TCF of mobile world, I finally figured out why samsung design teams suck, cause all the money goes into advertising, neat, shows what good media footwork can do, the recent galaxy grand ad on TV is enticing enough for a person to jump ship and get the grand over SL.


----------



## govinda123 (Mar 4, 2013)

Just read somewhere that the launch venue can hold upto 5000 people. So it will going to be a huge launch.


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 5, 2013)

tkin said:


> Samsung's Marketing Department is the MGM/TCF of mobile world, I finally figured out why samsung design teams suck, cause all the money goes into advertising, neat, shows what good media footwork can do, the recent galaxy grand ad on TV is enticing enough for a person to jump ship and get the grand over SL.


True even my friend bought grand instead of sl i suggested him to buy sl but he says "yaar ad mein toh itna mast lag raha hai 8 mp ka camera hai usme mein grand hi lunga sl bakwaas hai" and i was what


----------



## tkin (Mar 5, 2013)

shrey75 said:


> True even my friend bought grand instead of sl i suggested him to buy sl but he says "yaar ad mein toh itna mast lag raha hai 8 mp ka camera hai usme mein grand hi lunga sl bakwaas hai" and i was what


----------



## Sudh4r (Mar 5, 2013)

^ Relax guys then don't care abt ppi and res. All the want is 8MP and 5'. Two of my office mate bought it and was going gaga gaga over it. 


Read there will be a Live Streaming of the unpacking in Times Square.


----------



## warfreak (Mar 6, 2013)

But what about the price? I expect the launch price to be around 38-40K


----------



## quagmire (Mar 6, 2013)

shrey75 said:


> 225482_10152189955678357_1917963944_n.jpg
> Leaked Antutu benchmark confirms Galaxy S4 will have an octa-core Exynos CPU



*i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/199/693/disgusted-mother-of-god.png?1321272571

25000 on Antutu?! Thats twice what SGS3 has..

Other manufacturers may slow down production of their flagship smartphones.. SGS4 going to rule Quarter 2.. 



warfreak said:


> But what about the price? I expect the launch price to be around 38-40K



Possibly even more than that..

But specs and features wise its will rock the mobile world the day before the Ides of March..


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 7, 2013)

is this posted before?

*i.imgur.com/ADzY7Fw.jpg


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 7, 2013)

^

That was proved fake


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 7, 2013)

quagmire said:


> *i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/199/693/disgusted-mother-of-god.png?1321272571
> 
> 25000 on Antutu?! Thats twice what SGS3 has..
> 
> ...




oh maybe we are forgetting stupid samsung policy of producing 2 phone models with different configs...... and since the highest number of phones are sold in the USA, i believe xperia Z and other devices can overtake samsung on the price front... and global sales will also account for a lot of non gs4 sales numbers.


----------



## samudragupta (Mar 7, 2013)

-1 to the S4... Always hated sammy products.... no offence to sammy fans...


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 7, 2013)

^^ btw ur name also start with sam


----------



## samudragupta (Mar 7, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> ^^ btw ur name also start with sam


lol nice catch... must change it now...


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 7, 2013)

- 1 from me too. 
Lmao


----------



## nikufellow (Mar 7, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> - 1 from me too.
> Lmao



I second that 
btw Samsung plastic is fantastic


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 7, 2013)

-1 hate sammy now though i am using sgy but my next mobile will not be from samsung anymore


----------



## samudragupta (Mar 7, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> I second that
> btw Samsung plastic is fantastic


was that meant to be sarcastic??


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 7, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> I second that
> btw Samsung plastic is fantastic



why are we after sammys life? any idea? 

@randomuser111, troll samsung please ....


----------



## samudragupta (Mar 7, 2013)

shrey75 said:


> -1 hate sammy now though i am using sgy but my next mobile will not be from samsung  :thumbdown:


why's that?


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 7, 2013)

Samsung is atleast better than iphone. They make good products and their service also good. Those are enough for me to buy a Samsung product.


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 7, 2013)

samudragupta said:


> why's that?



Take a look at grand and you will get your answer


----------



## samudragupta (Mar 8, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> Samsung is atleast better than iphone. They make good products and their service also good. Those are enough for me to buy a Samsung product.


Are you serious?? Iphone policy is never repairs... They always replace the phone in warranty and within 3 working days... I got my ipod replaced once in warranty for battery issues, and 2 of my colleagues got their phones replaced as well in 3 days flat... can sammy match that!!!


shrey75 said:


> Take a look at grand and you will get your answer


 lol


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 8, 2013)

samudragupta said:


> Are you serious?? Iphone policy is never repairs... They always replace the phone in warranty and within 3 working days... I got my ipod replaced once in warranty for battery issues, and 2 of my colleagues got their phones replaced as well in 3 days flat... can sammy match that!!!



Well my iphone 3gs 1.5 yrs old has never been replaced or have any issues but i have given my sgy 13 months old to its service center two times first for charging problem and then screen goes blank and my sister sg ace 5 months old has earphone jack problem i have not given it because i dont have time to go.


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 8, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> Samsung is atleast better than iphone. They make good products and their service also good. Those are enough for me to buy a Samsung product.



Dude really...:what: do you know what are you saying


----------



## samudragupta (Mar 8, 2013)

shrey75 said:


> Well my iphone 3gs 1.5 yrs old has never been replaced or have any issues but i have given my sgy 13 months old to its service center two times first for charging problem and then screen goes blank and my sister sg ace 5 months old has earphone jack problem i have not given it because i dont have time to go.


actually one of the iphones was dropped by my colleague, and had network issues. There were dents on it, but apple seemed to ignore it and replaced it with new. 2ndly other colleague had battery issues, which was replaced. But i know many other people who've been using their iphone as yours for years without any issues. Bottom line is apple though charge a ton, but are quality products and provide awesome ASS... 



shrey75 said:


> Dude really...:what: do you know what are you saying



he's never used an apple product to back his claim, i can vouch for it..


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 8, 2013)

samudragupta said:


> actually one of the iphones was dropped by my colleague, and had network issues. There were dents on it, but apple seemed to ignore it and replaced it with new. 2ndly other colleague had battery issues, which was replaced. But i know many other people who've been using their iphone as yours for years without any issues. Bottom line is apple though charge a ton, but are quality products and provide awesome ASS...
> 
> 
> 
> he's never used an apple product to back his claim, i can vouch for it..



My Mom is using iphone and phone has dropped 100th of times and she is using it without screen protector from day one and when i clean the screen with MF cloth theres not even a single scratch on the screen and my sgy i dropped it from my jeans pocket and then my sandisk 8gb card got corrupt back cover off battery off... sgy **** off


----------



## samudragupta (Mar 8, 2013)

shrey75 said:


> My Mom is using iphone and phone has dropped 100th of times and she is using it without screen protector from day one and when i clean the screen with MF cloth theres not even a single scratch on the screen and my sgy i dropped it from my jeans pocket and then my sandisk 8gb card got corrupt back cover off battery off... sgy **** off :screwy::screwy:


Not surprised..  Lol...


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 8, 2013)

Damn! 
*www.sammobile.com/2013/03/08/galax...uch-and-green-pholed-material-amoled-display/


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 10, 2013)

Source: *www.slashgear.com/samsung-galaxy-s4-screenshots-foretell-beastly-specifications-06272823/ 

The information these screenshots provide for us includes a set of specifications that we’ve come across before for this handset as tipped and “leaked” in the past more than once. They are as follows:

• 5-inch Display • Resolution 1080 x 1920 pixels, 480PPI • Quad-core processor, ARMv7 1.7Ghz • 13-megapixel camera (4128 x 3096 pixels, 4:3 aspect ratio)

You’ll also see a couple of “Smart screen” additions like Smart stay, Smart rotation, Smart pause, and Smart scroll. These are outlined again in our post about Smart additions to Samsung’s Jelly Bean.

If you have a peek at the actual image file of any of the screenshots provided by the source, GSM Israel, you’ll find that the height and width are not 1080 x 1920 – they are, however, a height and width ratio that’s able to be scaled up to that size, meaning whoever uploaded the photos likely simply scaled them down to fit the blog space.

So what we’ve got is a Samsung Galaxy S4 with a few new “smart” features and a top-tier set of specifications in its screen and its processor. It’s still quite likely that we’ll be seeing a Samsung Exynos processor in this device as it appears abroad and a Qualcomm Snapdragon processor inside the USA as we did with the Galaxy S III. On the other hand, the Galaxy Note II did come with the same SoC no matter where it was launched –so we’ll see!


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 12, 2013)

Galaxy S4 final design leaked

Samsung tweets the clearest Samsung Galaxy S 4 picture yet

*www.sammobile.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/152909z0a02wa0bpqhd8p0.jpg

*www.sammobile.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/145339mfgjejl6mmj1pxqj.jpg

*www.sammobile.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/152909w1s2gwwoz6s21srf.jpg

*www.sammobile.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/i9502-11.jpg


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 12, 2013)

It looks more like Note II rather than S4


----------



## rider (Mar 12, 2013)

Is front made of carbonnano fiber? 26k in antutu is pretty much less than I expected. Though its just a initial leaked picture.


----------



## raksrules (Mar 12, 2013)

Hype about new phones tend to touch ridiculous levels these days and what's worse is people buy into the gimmicks.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 12, 2013)

Wait Dual sim? Surely fake then


----------



## raksrules (Mar 12, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Wait Dual sim? Surely fake then



Wrong. There are separate models for Chinese market with Dual SIMs. S3 (not 100% sure) and Note 2 both have dual SIM variants in China.


----------



## amjath (Mar 12, 2013)

rider said:


> Is front made of carbonnano fiber?



I like it, its good though. Don't like the back, wrong place for speakers.

Video leak of S4 Variant for china Unicorn 





shrey75 said:


> Well First Samsung Galaxy S4 Teaser Trailer Released
> *www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=dIEfNaNCkKM#!



Teaser Continued



These teaser's really sucks, it looks like teaser for kids for toys


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 12, 2013)

here we go Samsung galaxy S IV


----------



## amjath (Mar 12, 2013)

Samsung continues building the Galaxy S IV hype with flashmob dancers on Times Square - GSMArena Blog


----------



## Empirial (Mar 12, 2013)

Daddy : Many many happy returns of the day beta...Papa ko batao kya gift chahiye?

Samsung : Dad, I need Plastic...tons and tons of Plastic.

Daddy : Ok beta lekin tum itne Plastic ka karoge kya?

Samsung : Dad aaj aap apne diary mein "Note" karlo ki main innse jo banane wala hoon woh ek din puri "Galaxy" mein bikenge


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 12, 2013)

Empirial said:


> Daddy : Many many happy returns of the day beta...Papa ko batao kya gift chahiye?
> 
> Samsung : Dad, I need Plastic...tons and tons of Plastic.
> 
> ...



Lol main uske dad se complain karna chahta hun ki samsung ke bakwaas hah 

P.S Dude where were you forum was empty without you...


----------



## samudragupta (Mar 12, 2013)

Empirial said:


> Daddy : Many many happy returns of the day beta...Papa ko batao kya gift chahiye?
> 
> Samsung : Dad, I need Plastic...tons and tons of Plastic.
> 
> ...



LOL... the device turned out as it was expected.. And this will sell in millions... lol...


----------



## Empirial (Mar 12, 2013)

shrey75 said:


> P.S Dude where were you forum was empty without you...



Hahaha really? I don't think so...


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 12, 2013)

Empirial said:


> Hahaha really? I don't think so...



Hahaha..check your PM


----------



## rider (Mar 12, 2013)

Empirial said:


> Daddy : Many many happy returns of the day beta...Papa ko batao kya gift chahiye?
> 
> Samsung : Dad, I need Plastic...tons and tons of Plastic.
> 
> ...



Here comes the samsung hater.  These high end galaxy phones are not exactly made of plastic, call it polycarbonate. It is the best quality flexible polycarbonate that helps to maintain lightweight with easy signal passage.


----------



## vipul619 (Mar 12, 2013)

Samsung - We need a new phone!
R&D team - Lets create Galaxy S3.

few months later!

Samsung - We need a new phone!
R&D team - Lets shrink Galaxy S3 to S3 Mini

few months later!

Samsung - We need a new phone!
R&D team - Lets expand Galaxy S3 to Grand.

few months later!

Samsung - We need a new phone!
R&D team - Lets expand Galaxy Grand further to Galaxy S4.

*claps* for the R&D team!!


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 12, 2013)

They should borrow some designers from Nokia or HTC


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 12, 2013)

vipul619 said:


> Samsung - We need a new phone!
> R&D team - Lets create Galaxy S3.
> 
> few months later!
> ...



you forgot note 2


----------



## rider (Mar 13, 2013)

vipul619 said:


> Samsung - We need a new phone!
> R&D team - Lets create Galaxy S3.
> 
> few months later!
> ...



Grand and GS4, both have 5" screen. Samsung tried to target all type of customers for their phone. They succeed too. Some want a phone will small screen (GS3 mini), some want a big screen with sub par performance (Grand). Most people who look for mainstream and performance are buying GS3 soon will GS4. FYI Grand becomes the most selling phone last month in India. 



pratyush997 said:


> They should borrow some designers from Nokia or HTC



Designers don't remain fixed in any company. They pay to some designing team. They make the design as per the requirement. This time I wish samsung get the same polycarbonate phone but with less curvy edges like Note II. Back cover removal, expandable memory slot and changeable battery should be must, this is one the major reason people prefer it.



shrey75 said:


> you forgot note 2



Technically Note II comes in phablet category.


----------



## vipul619 (Mar 13, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> They should borrow some designers from Nokia or HTC



Or maybe even Sony.
The Xperia series is stunning!



shrey75 said:


> you forgot note 2



Oh yes! 



rider said:


> Grand and GS4, both have 5" screen. Samsung tried to target all type of customers for their phone. They succeed too. Some want a phone will small screen (GS3 mini), some want a big screen with sub par performance (Grand). Most people who look for mainstream and performance are buying GS3 soon will GS4. FYI Grand becomes the most selling phone last month in India.
> 
> Designers don't remain fixed in any company. They pay to some designing team. They make the design as per the requirement. This time I wish samsung get the same polycarbonate phone but with less curvy edges like Note II. Back cover removal, expandable memory slot and changeable battery should be must, this is one the major reason people prefer it.
> 
> Technically Note II comes in phablet category.



And I am not criticizing the build quality or the power inside these phones.
They are well priced (almost), well built and well equipped (unlike the Xperia ones, which lack in one or the other factor).
I myself bought a GS2 in 2013 because it was the best equipped choice in my budget.

All I am saying is why are they just shrinking and expanding the same design!
This is Apple's thing, same design since ages!
Why don't they try some new shapes maybe, or some LED strips or just about anything new.


----------



## rider (Mar 13, 2013)

Well It's some old proverb that I don't know exactly which means why bring change if its already very successful, what if some change turn out disastrous. Sony, LG, HTC and other phone manufacturer companies desperately wants market  share that is captured by apple and samsung internationally. That's why they are more focusing on the things that are not found in iPhones and Galaxies. Xperia, HTC phones are not said to be well equipped, their battery is not user removable and some models lack memory card slot. Build quality of galaxy phones is not poor that companies and fans made the hype around. They are made of excellent polycarbonate. If anyone wants to make more rich feel, the market for accessories is the biggest for it. Once I saw GS3 with wooden back cover, it was really awesome. Putting LED strips make the device non-elegant and user will get bored after sometime.


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 13, 2013)

Dude accept that you hate Sony and you are a Samsung fanboy.
BTW does iphones have user removable battery ? LoL


----------



## rider (Mar 13, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Dude accept that you hate Sony and you are a Samsung fanboy.
> BTW does iphones have user removable battery ? LoL



Dude! I'm not having a single samsung phone in my life. And you tagged me a samsung brand ambassador.  All I just said couple of sentences against sony xperia z you tagged me sony hater. Congrats you are a genius. 
That user battery removing part was for Galaxies. iPhones never hang or need to remove battery like androids.



vipul619 said:


> And I am not criticizing the build quality or the power inside these phones.
> They are well priced (almost), well built and well equipped (unlike the Xperia ones, which lack in one or the other factor).
> I myself bought a GS2 in 2013 because it was the best equipped choice in my budget.
> 
> ...



Man it's your mistake that you purchased a 2011 phone in 2013. You should ask me or SAM before buying. In flagship phones GS3 was much much much better performing phone in terms of every expect with Sony's flagship Xperia S. If you love sony phones that much why don't you sell your phone and get so called stylish sony design xperia SL.


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 13, 2013)

rider said:


> Dude! I'm not having a single samsung phone in my life. And you tagged me a samsung brand ambassador.  All I just said couple of sentences against sony xperia z you tagged me sony hater. Congrats you are a genius.
> That user battery removing part was for Galaxies. iPhones never hang or need to remove battery like androids.



i know that dude i have 3 iphones in my home. let it be bro enjoyed reading your comments Roflol.


----------



## rider (Mar 13, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> i know that dude i have 3 iphones in my home. let it be bro enjoyed reading your comments Roflol.



If you have Apple iPhones why you asked? My comments are serious not enjoyable and funny like yours.


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 13, 2013)

rider said:


> If you have Apple iPhones why you asked? My comments are serious not enjoyable and funny like yours.



Bro i said let it be and don't argue with me. I didn't asked in that i that manner that i don't know. i asked you because you wrote ( they are more focusing on the things that are not found in iPhones and Galaxies. Xperia, HTC phones are not said to be well equipped, their battery is not user removable and some models lack memory card slot.)
in this sense i asked u. now let it be bro


----------



## theserpent (Mar 13, 2013)

Well you see,few years ago(as in still 2010) it was anything nokia release people will buy it, back then people would be like Samsung phone? God knows how it will be.
Now, it's anything samsung release's people will buy.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 13, 2013)

Apple only sells iphone and says that it sell has left sammy way behind. But the point to be noted is that sammy sells a variety of product and galaxy s3 has sold insanely in the first 3 months of its launch and is still selling, add note 2 to that and see how much has the sale grown for sammy. There was once nokia where sammy is right now we will see its downfall also as any of the other company will rise over sammy in the next few years who knows may be as soon as next year. Sony is coming with firefox os who knows it might get a move on from that device.


----------



## rider (Mar 13, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Bro i said let it be and don't argue with me. I didn't asked in that i that manner that i don't know. i asked you because you wrote ( they are more focusing on the things that are not found in iPhones and Galaxies. Xperia, HTC phones are not said to be well equipped, their battery is not user removable and some models lack memory card slot.)
> in this sense i asked u. now let it be bro



What? I am arguing with you. Why you forget that you are the one who started arguing? Keep calm and take a chill pill.



$hadow said:


> Apple only sells iphone and says that it sell has left sammy way behind. But the point to be noted is that sammy sells a variety of product and galaxy s3 has sold insanely in the first 3 months of its launch and is still selling, add note 2 to that and see how much has the sale grown for sammy. There was once nokia where sammy is right now we will see its downfall also as any of the other company will rise over sammy in the next few years who knows may be as soon as next year. Sony is coming with firefox os who knows it might get a move on from that device.



Firefox first should fix their crashes and update closing browser drama then make some OS.


----------



## vipul619 (Mar 14, 2013)

rider said:


> Man it's your mistake that you purchased a 2011 phone in 2013. You should ask me or SAM before buying. In flagship phones GS3 was much much much better performing phone in terms of every expect with Sony's flagship Xperia S. If you love sony phones that much why don't you sell your phone and get so called stylish sony design xperia SL.



A) S2 isnt a mistake but the best decision I could've taken.
B) It has a different design than the ongoing Samsung curvy trend.
C) I was on a fixed 24k budget so I had done my homework and after a month's research got the S2 over Xperia S. S3 was never in my budget, still isnt.
And I trust only self done research, not anyone else's word.
btw Sam had advised XS over S2 in my range, just because it is 2 years old.. 
(Snapdragon S3 over Exynos, just coz of the launch date xD)

And i already said that Samsung makes the most well equipped devices. So selling my 2 weeks old S2 to get a less performing device like the XS or XSL makes no sense..


----------



## amjath (Mar 14, 2013)

Features leaks


----------



## $hadow (Mar 14, 2013)

Do we really need these features at least we are not yet that much lazy to just tap on screen for once.


----------



## rider (Mar 14, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Do we really need these features at least we are not yet that much lazy to just tap on screen for once.



Type was past, present is touch, future is of sensors.


----------



## amjath (Mar 14, 2013)

rider said:


> Type was past, present is touch, future is of sensors.



Exactly like leap motion and myo, at least Samsung is using these sensors unlike just using it for screen off while calling.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 14, 2013)

what time is the event?


----------



## amjath (Mar 14, 2013)

4.30 ist

Damn edit not working may be its my cookies

Here live stream


----------



## RCuber (Mar 14, 2013)

Am I the only one who thinks the design is boring!!


----------



## AndroidFan (Mar 14, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Am I the only one who thinks the design is boring!!



I agree. Galaxy S4 design is very boring.


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 14, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Am I the only one who thinks the design is boring!!



If your post read *" Am I the only one who thinks the design is NOT boring? !!"* then yes you'd have been the only one


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 14, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Am I the only one who thinks the design is boring!!


They doing same as Apple did!
Same freaking design


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 15, 2013)

Samsung: We want a new phone.
Designers: Hold on a second let us think.......S3+Note2 = S4
Samsung: Look we got a new phone yeah!!! We have so creative designers.
Designers: " Arrey Nahi Nahi"
Samsung: "Arrey Haan Haan"


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 15, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S 4 seems total bull **** in design... nothing new as expected.
Disappointed..


----------



## amjath (Mar 15, 2013)

> PhoneS4S3Height*136.6 mm**136.6 mm*Width69.8 mm70.6 mmThickness7.9 mm8.6 mm



Notice anyone

*cdn.gsmarena.com/pics/13/03/s4-vs-siii/gsmarena_003.jpg
Looks way better than S3

PS: Not a fanboy


----------



## vipul619 (Mar 15, 2013)

seems like they tried the edge to edge screen like in the Nexus 4?


----------



## theserpent (Mar 15, 2013)

Nothing great


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 15, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S4 teardown already up on the web!

Samsung took the wraps-off it’s flagship smartphone for 2013, the Samsung Galaxy S4 just a few hours ago in New York in a Broadway-like show but guess what! Minutes before Samsung unveiled the Galaxy S4, a Chinese website it165.com, who provided us with some high-resolution leaked images of the Samsung Galaxy S4 prior to it’s launch, tore down the device and released the detailed images of what’s inside the Samsung Galaxy S4. 

As seen in the images, the first thing you might notice is the Exynos 5410 Octa-Core CPU, which powers the international variant of the Samsung Galaxy S4 while the smartphone will come with a Snapdragon 600 processor as well, but that will be a US-only variant. However, both these CPU’s are guaranteed to give a blazing fast performance to the users. The teardown shows a 3G-only variant of the Galaxy S4 for China Unicom which sports dual-SIM card slots. 

As announced, the Samsung Galaxy S4 would come with a 2,600mAh battery which can be seen in the images and one of the images also gives us a close look at the 13MP camera which the Samsung Galaxy S4 sports. The sensor inside the Galaxy S4 is actually Sony’s 13MP Exmor RS sensor, which is seen on the Xperia Z as well, so expect crisp images from the new smartphone. iGyaan.in | Samsung Galaxy S4 teardown already up on the web! - iGyaan.in


----------



## Sudh4r (Mar 15, 2013)

Seems like I'm not alone, everyone is disappointed. Yep same lame design. As HTC President Jason MacKenzie put's 

samsung-spent-money-on-marketing-not-innovation/


----------



## rider (Mar 15, 2013)

S4, One, and Z all of them are great phones. The buying depends upon the user's preference. Features, software and performance wise S4 is the *boss*. Those who are looking for good water proof body should buy Xperia Z.


----------



## amjath (Mar 15, 2013)

TBH Samsung used the available sensors in the phone which no other manufacturer has done. I dont know what u guys are expecting out of phone. As far as S4 design is ugly period. U cannot give away poly carbonate build for 2 reasons,

1. U cannot use aluminum when u have wireless charging it blocks the induction (correct me if I'm wrong). 
2. U cannot use other materials if u want to open the back cover. 
PS: its not plastic


----------



## theserpent (Mar 15, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> Seems like I'm not alone, everyone is disappointed. Yep same lame design. As HTC President Jason MacKenzie put's
> 
> samsung-spent-money-on-marketing-not-innovation/



+1.Agree, Samsung is all cared on Bashing Apple now, I dont think some may agree with it, Now their main aim is to create ads mocking Apple,What did they do? They have done the same thing like apple did with Iphone 5, just expanded the size


----------



## rider (Mar 15, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> Seems like I'm not alone, everyone is disappointed. Yep same lame design. As HTC President Jason MacKenzie put's
> 
> samsung-spent-money-on-marketing-not-innovation/



Haha!HTC spent both on marketing and innovation but still they dropped on the floor last year's sales and revenue.


----------



## amjath (Mar 15, 2013)

rider said:


> S4, One, and Z all of them are great phones. The buying depends upon the user's preference. Features, software and performance wise S4 is the *boss*. Those who are looking for good water proof body should buy Xperia Z.



bro still u will think for a second before jumping into with water ur xperia z. Fact!!


----------



## Sudh4r (Mar 15, 2013)

rider said:


> Haha!HTC spent both on marketing and innovation but still they dropped on the floor last year's sales and revenue.



They didn't spend a lot in marketing like samsung . Maybe if they have concentrated *only on marketing* like samsung their revenue would have gone up.



amjath said:


> bro still u will think for a second before jumping into with water ur xperia z. Fact!!


----------



## rider (Mar 15, 2013)

theserpent said:


> +1.Agree, Samsung is all cared on Bashing Apple now, I dont think some may agree with it, Now their main aim is to create ads mocking Apple,What did they do? They have done the same thing like apple did with Iphone 5, just expanded the size



Just expanded the size?  What!!
Basically, if samsung brought a new fresh design with average software and hardware changes you would have been more impressed? As far as I care about, if someone is spending money on a phone, he would rather put money on a smartphone that has the best specs on the market than on a sexy phone. I find the S4 pleasant to the eye not as sexy as the xperia z and htc one but what is under that skin, nothing is compared to it. 

Let me tell you the features of new Samsung Galaxy S4. Some are innovative and really cool to use in daily life.
* The phone size is little bit smaller, lighter and much stronger. They also increased 0.19" more with 441 PPI and non-pentile display. 

* The innovative feature which gets ability to shoot images and videos from both rear and front facing cameras "at the same time."

* Air view with fingers, no need of S Pen or stylus.

* Now it supports any gloves for touch screen.

* Smart Scroll that helps to scroll through hand gestures.

* Eye tracking helps to up and down the page.

* Samsung bring the Infrared (IR) tech back. Now we can control TV from smartphone.

* Samsung Knox helps to separate personal and business use of the phone. Just like Blackberry 10.

* S Health will keep you record your diet.

* Group Play shares content with those around you.

* Samsung Smart Pause. That starts and pause the video while you move your head from the phone. (Amazing) 

* Uber fast camera performance that takes 100 pictures in seconds. 

And many more that I forgot... someone please tell.



amjath said:


> bro still u will think for a second before jumping into with water ur xperia z. Fact!!



 I know by knowing the performance,features and display of Xperia Z people will definitely through their phone in water. That's why sony gave this feature. #JK
Jokes apart. That water proof body is only a safety feature like airbags on car. I personally don't prefer sharp sexy edges of SXZ, it makes uncomfortable to grip.


----------



## amjath (Mar 15, 2013)

rest check the video i posted above 

@theserpent check out theabove table and photo i posted bro dimension wise nothing changed


----------



## rider (Mar 15, 2013)

amjath said:


> rest check the video i posted above



I don't why samsung haters bragging plastic sh1t. It is made of the best quality polycarbonate material. It gives light weight, strength, and helps to pass signal transferring smoothly than any other material like aluminium and glass.


----------



## amjath (Mar 15, 2013)

^ yes aluminum blocks induction which is used for wireless charging, I have done it in my final year project


----------



## maddy (Mar 15, 2013)

All i can think of galaxy s4 is nothing but new samsung bond movie . In every new movie bond gets new gadgets its not necessary bond will get new tech every time many times he gets innovative gadgets 
on other hand felt bad that Samsung is so busy in marketing to chase apple that they forgot galaxy S brand is always been main attraction of every android lover  and against Sony xperia Z or Htc one..... S4 looks are old more than 40 mil s3 users already have that look  so in look aaaah heart broken 
so for me all Samsung did is Took S3 added new super cool display more megapixel camera new os extra cool gadgets and here it is new galaxy s4 big brother of s3
in short no matter how cool Sasuke is in Naruto for fans Itachi Uchiha (big brother) is always cool and best ............. 
many of us gona hate this that Samsung didnt change lot in S4 still we gona end up buying one  coz its cool...........


----------



## rider (Mar 15, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Samsung Galaxy S 4 seems total bull **** in design... nothing new as expected.
> Disappointed..



Dude are you a girl or some fashion designer?  Phone design is not a big deal for a man. Yes its not as sexy as Xperia Z but check the performance and features dude.
Always remember there are two type of people. One who checks only the back of the smartphone and other who only sees the screen, enjoy the performance and nothing else of the phone. If smartphones were human. would say Xperia Z is a slim sexy girl with less talent and Galaxy S4 as a rough and unattractive man with brilliant talents. Both are good in their own way.


----------



## rider (Mar 15, 2013)

maddy said:


> All i can think of galaxy s4 is nothing but new samsung bond movie . In every new movie bond gets new gadgets its not necessary bond will get new tech every time many times he gets innovative gadgets
> on other hand felt bad that Samsung is so busy in marketing to chase apple that they forgot galaxy S brand is always been main attraction of every android lover  and against Sony xperia Z or Htc one..... S4 looks are old more than 40 mil s3 users already have that look  so in look aaaah heart broken
> so for me all Samsung did is Took S3 added new super cool display more megapixel camera new os extra cool gadgets and here it is new galaxy s4 big brother of s3
> in short no matter how cool Sasuke is in Naruto for fans Itachi Uchiha (big brother) is always cool and best .............
> many of us gona hate this that Samsung didnt change lot in S4 still we gona end up buying one  coz its cool...........



Don't forget the ultimate developer's support of Galaxy phones. And dude take a look on features for a second. You just see the body and start saying same old S3 with little bigger screen and more megapixels.


----------



## amjath (Mar 15, 2013)

maddy said:


> All i can think of galaxy s4 is nothing but new samsung bond movie . In every new movie bond gets new gadgets its not necessary bond will get new tech every time many times he gets innovative gadgets
> on other hand felt bad that Samsung is so busy in marketing to chase apple that they forgot galaxy S brand is always been main attraction of every android lover  and against Sony xperia Z or Htc one..... S4 looks are old more than 40 mil s3 users already have that look  so in look aaaah heart broken
> so for me all Samsung did is Took S3 added new super cool display more megapixel camera new os extra cool gadgets and here it is new galaxy s4 big brother of s3
> in short no matter how cool Sasuke is in Naruto for fans Itachi Uchiha (big brother) is always cool and best .............
> many of us gona hate this that Samsung didnt change lot in S4 still we gona end up buying one  coz its cool...........


----------



## rider (Mar 15, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> They didn't spend a lot in marketing like samsung . Maybe if they have concentrated *only on marketing* like samsung their revenue would have gone up.



Well they done a lot of TVC ad and posters in cities of flagship HTC One X. But the pricing, non removable battery and non expendable memory like things avoid users to get one. Also the initial wifi signal dropping issue was major drawback.



amjath said:


>



Different people, different talk.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 15, 2013)

rider said:


> Dude are you a girl or some fashion designer?  Phone design is not a big deal for a man. Yes its not as sexy as Xperia Z but check the performance and features dude.
> Always remember there are two type of people. One who checks only the back of the smartphone and other who only sees the screen, enjoy the performance and nothing else of the phone. If smartphones were human. I would say Xperia Z is a slim sexy girl with less talent and Galaxy S4 as a rough and unattractive man with brilliant talents. Both are good in their own way.



Bro I expected a lot more from Sammy... those so health and all just seems be bloats...
IMHO HTC one wins here.
And for the octa core thing.
Even my dual core scorpion runs jb smooth. With heavy lwp


----------



## red dragon (Mar 15, 2013)

*Samsung Galaxy S4 specs and pic leak*

It(GS4) looks much nicer than GS3.
Hope the screen is not worse than Z and hp out impedance is not messed up like GS3.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 15, 2013)

amjath said:


> TBH Samsung used the available sensors in the phone which no other manufacturer has done. I dont know what u guys are expecting out of phone. As far as S4 design is ugly period. U cannot give away poly carbonate build for 2 reasons,
> 
> 1. U cannot use aluminum when u have wireless charging it blocks the induction (correct me if I'm wrong).
> 2. U cannot use other materials if u want to open the back cover.
> PS: its not plastic



What do you think polycarbonate is?


----------



## rider (Mar 15, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Bro I expected a lot more from Sammy... those so health and all just seems be bloats...
> IMHO HTC one wins here.
> And for the octa core thing.
> Even my dual core scorpion runs jb smooth. With heavy lwp



What else you expected from samsung? Share with us. 



pratyush997 said:


> What do you think polycarbonate is?



Bro! you will study that in chapter about polymers in Class XII Inorganic Chemistry. Wait of couple of years.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 15, 2013)

theserpent said:


> +1.Agree, Samsung is all cared on Bashing Apple now, I dont think some may agree with it, Now their main aim is to create ads mocking Apple,What did they do? They have done the same thing like apple did with Iphone 5, just expanded the size


Dude not exactly like apple though...


----------



## Sudh4r (Mar 15, 2013)

* The phone size is little bit smaller, lighter and much stronger. They also increased 0.19" more with 441 PPI and non-pentile display. (*Where is the innovation here?? Increasing the size?*)
* The innovative feature which gets ability to shoot images and videos from both rear and front facing cameras "at the same time." (*Credits to Optimus G Pro*)
* Air view with fingers, no need of S Pen or stylus.(*WOW MAGIC*)
* Now it supports any gloves for touch screen.(*Even LUMIA 520 supports it*)
* Smart Scroll that helps to scroll through hand gestures. (*Sensors not a big deal*)
* Eye tracking helps to up and down the page.(*Same Sensor*)
* Samsung bring the Infrared (IR) tech back. Now we can control TV from smartphone. (*Credits HTC ONE*) and forgot the 9 seconds video aka ZOE in HTC.
* Samsung Knox helps to separate personal and business use of the phone. Just like Blackberry 10. (*You told BB*)
* S Health will keep you record your diet.(*SMARTDOCTOR ??*)
* S group helps you make a group. (*Group Contact?? Not available in Nokia N70.*)
* Uber fast camera performance that takes 100 pictures in seconds. (*100 pic? Yeah fill up your memory.*)

Just kidding *I'M A BIG FAN OF SAMSUNG*.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 15, 2013)

rider said:


> Don't forget the ultimate developer's support of Galaxy phones. And dude take a look on features for a second. You just see the body and start saying same old S3 with little bigger screen and more megapixels.


Features?
There is no one in my friend circle who ever liked the smart stay feature on gs3.. #Bloats


----------



## rider (Mar 15, 2013)

red dragon said:


> It(GS4) looks much nicer than GS3.
> Hope the screen is not worse than Z and hp out impedance is not messed up like GS3.



Screen worse than Z, no a chance. This time samsung used better the non-pentile 1080p full HD Super AMOLED. It would be on the top of contrast like always. Viewing angles are better than predecessor. Deepest blacks like always. Colour accuracy is always remain the drawback in AMOLED but this one is more natural than predecessor. I believe it will be as great as Galaxy SII.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Mar 15, 2013)

amjath said:


> Notice anyone
> 
> *cdn.gsmarena.com/pics/13/03/s4-vs-siii/gsmarena_003.jpg
> Looks way better than S3
> ...



Nexus 4 looks great than S4...Just my opinion


----------



## rider (Mar 15, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Features?
> There is no one in my friend circle who ever liked the smart stay feature on gs3.. #Bloats



Yea! some of them are gimmicky but some are really innovative and will be used in day to day use.

Like: Samsung Smart Pause. That starts and pause the video while you move your head from the phone. 
Now we can control TV from a phone like Symbian days.
The innovative feature which gets ability to shoot images and videos from both rear and front facing cameras "at the same time."  (why nobody think of that before) 
Air view with fingers, no need of S Pen or stylus.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 15, 2013)

rider said:


> I don't why samsung haters bragging plastic sh1t. It is made of the best quality polycarbonate material. It gives light weight, strength, and helps to pass signal transferring smoothly than any other material like aluminium and glass.


Idk why but you are acting like a fanboy. AFAIK as vertu makes full metal mobiles. So it can't catch better signals?
If a guy is spending 40k + , IMHO he will also consider build material used. Check HTC one reviews.


----------



## rider (Mar 15, 2013)

prudhivisekhar said:


> Nexus 4 looks great than S4...Just my opinion



Yes! I looks better because of no physical buttons and brand logo just like iphones. 



pratyush997 said:


> Idk why but you are acting like a fanboy. AFAIK as vertu makes full metal mobiles. So it can't catch better signals?
> If a guy is spending 40k + , IMHO he will also consider build material used. Check HTC one reviews.



Why everyone tag me as fanboy when I praise about anything?  I don't even own an samsung phone in my life.
All I said is scientifically truth. Where did I said metal phone's can't catch signals?  Metal  backs somehow interrupts the signals from transferring *its basic nature*. Wireless charging can't be done in metal phones *amjath* mentioned above. S4 is made of metal too take a looks on GS4 sides it is all made of metallic chrome ring it gives strength to it without any issue. What do you think samsung is stupid the they don't make phone from some metal? And please drop bring the virtue phones here. 



Sudh4r said:


> * The phone size is little bit smaller, lighter and much stronger. They also increased 0.19" more with 441 PPI and non-pentile display. (*Where is the innovation here?? Increasing the size?*)
> * The innovative feature which gets ability to shoot images and videos from both rear and front facing cameras "at the same time." (*Credits to Optimus G Pro*)
> * Air view with fingers, no need of S Pen or stylus.(*WOW MAGIC*)
> * Now it supports any gloves for touch screen.(*Even LUMIA 520 supports it*)
> ...



Dude I edited the features take a look. Group Play shares content with those around you. LINK

I didn't know the using both camera at the same time is taken from LG Optimus G Pro. I forgot one more feature that is of video calling from both rear and front cameras is really innovative. I guess whenever someone video chat with family will enjoy better now.


----------



## Sudh4r (Mar 15, 2013)

^  Yep, GREAT .


----------



## rider (Mar 15, 2013)

And why are you saying *Sensors not a big deal*? Having great hardware and how you utilize comes in innovation too just like having paper and you write something new. The future is all about sensor's technology which I think you won't like much.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 15, 2013)

rider said:


> Yea! some of them are gimmicky but some are really innovative and will be used in day to day use.
> 
> Like: Samsung Smart Pause. That starts and pause the video while you move your head from the phone.  Ok
> Now we can control TV from a phone like Symbian days. OK
> ...


 WTF? YOu will burn more calories in waving hand than you do in touching!


----------



## Sudh4r (Mar 15, 2013)

I like the feature and the Eye Tracking, but its not that innovative.


----------



## rider (Mar 15, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> WTF? YOu will burn more calories in waving hand than you do in touching!



Listen dude. It's all that makes the phone different from others. Xperia Z have water proof feature but practically it has no use but a safety measure in case getting wet. 
Years ago when iPhone was just introduced people said the same thing that you are bragging. Typing with physical buttons will even burn more calories than touching blah blah. Turn out to be patients suffering from *Carpal Tunnel Syndrome*  Today is all about touch screen and soon it will be succeeded by all these sensors technology. Take a look on Leap Motion technology and MYO.



Sudh4r said:


> I like the feature and the Eye Tracking, but its not that innovative.



Bro what did you expected innovative, flexible phone? It was just 10 months when Samsung announced SIII.
They have to sell this in same pricing that is around 35k. (Itna pese mai itaich milega) 

*www.engadget.com/2013/03/14/samsung-galaxy-s-4-whats-changed


----------



## amjath (Mar 15, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> What do you think polycarbonate is?



This is polycarbonate


----------



## rider (Mar 15, 2013)

Polycarbonate is the best for a smartphone.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 15, 2013)

It's a type of plastics. Check your post again


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 15, 2013)

Indeed. Nokia n9 but HTC one beats it to death man.
S4 is a great smartphone but it looks ugly to me me and those sw enhancements seems gimmicky .


----------



## rider (Mar 15, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Indeed. Nokia n9 but HTC one beats it to death man.
> S4 is a great smartphone but it looks ugly to me me and those sw enhancements seems gimmicky .



Ok! It's ugly phone. All software according to you are gimmicky.  What about performance, display and battery for a 35k (approx) phone?


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 15, 2013)

^

Who told you S4 will be 35k????


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 15, 2013)

rider said:


> Ok! It's ugly phone. All software according to you are gimmicky.  What about performance, display and battery for a 35k (approx) phone?


Good goddamn joke! IMO it'll be priced 40k+



pratyush997 said:


> Good goddamn joke! IMO it'll be priced 40k+


If it gets priced ~35-39k 
R.I.P. HTC ONE, R.I.P. Sony Xperia Z


----------



## vipul619 (Mar 15, 2013)

S4 is a beast but really unnecessary for a smartphone.
And I know with time these unnecessary cores will keep on adding up!
I just wish companies would get more innovative rather than just bulking it up.

8 cores, wow, now I can play games faster than my quad core phone.
Newsflash kid, they'll run exactly the same!

The only stuff I liked is the camera upgrades.
The drama shot & the Dual Camera & the Photo with a sound, now that's innovative!

But in the end, pricing will be the deciding factor for millions who would be choosing between S3 & S4.


----------



## rider (Mar 15, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Good goddamn joke! IMO it'll be priced 40k+
> 
> 
> If it gets priced ~35-39k
> R.I.P. HTC ONE, R.I.P. Sony Xperia Z



Guys don't forget it is a Samsung. They never sell overpriced phones like Sony (Xperia Ion), HTC (HTC Butterfly), Apple (iPhone 4S). This phone will be easily around 35k in street price in May.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 15, 2013)

LOL
HTC CMO says that the Galaxy S IV is just 'more of the same' :: TweakTown
*plus.google.com/s/%23thenextbigflop
*twitter.com/search?q=%23thenextbigflop&src=typd

Did we saw this in the case of S3 or S2 ?


----------



## rider (Mar 15, 2013)

vipul619 said:


> S4 is a beast but really unnecessary for a smartphone.
> And I know with time these unnecessary cores will keep on adding up!
> I just wish companies would get more innovative rather than just bulking it up.
> 
> ...



Having more performance means future proof.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 15, 2013)

rider said:


> Guys don't forget it is a Samsung. They never sell overpriced phones like Sony (Xperia Ion), HTC (HTC Butterfly), Apple (iPhone 4S). This phone will be easily around 35k in street price in* May*.


How about some Google Goodies then? Google I/O 
Key lemon pie, Phone X


----------



## rider (Mar 15, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> LOL
> HTC CMO says that the Galaxy S IV is just 'more of the same' :: TweakTown
> *plus.google.com/s/%23thenextbigflop
> *twitter.com/search?q=%23thenextbigflop&src=typd
> ...



Haters gonna hate. We all know if HTC One gets flop. HTC will bankrupt. They are doing all this to discourage samsung. You know you are from jaipur where shopkeepers asks come to their shop, we are real others are fake. 



pratyush997 said:


> How about some Google Goodies then? Google I/O
> Key lemon pie, Phone X



Key Lime Pie will definitely come around in June like last year with 4.1 JB. This will come with successor of Nexus 7. Phone X is not a nexus device for sure.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 15, 2013)

rider said:


> Key Lime Pie will definitely come around in June like last year with 4.1 JB. This will come with successor of Nexus 7. Phone X is not a nexus device for sure.


Lets see!


----------



## Sudh4r (Mar 15, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Good goddamn joke! IMO it'll be priced 40k+
> If it gets priced ~35-39k
> R.I.P. HTC ONE, R.I.P. Sony Xperia Z



SONY XZ it's priced around that range only. For HTC it's R.I.P they are selling DROID DNA @ 45K. So One will be ~50k. HTC don't realizes this,if they drop the price they can sell more.




rider said:


> Bro what did you expected innovative, flexible phone? It was just 10 months when Samsung announced SIII.
> They have to sell this in same pricing that is around 35k. (Itna pese mai itaich milega)



INNOVATIVE - say sth like ULTRAPIXEL instead of MEGAPIXEL ,definitely  not 8MP to 13MP.


----------



## rider (Mar 15, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> SONY XZ it's priced around that range only. For HTC it's R.I.P they are selling DROID DNA @ 45K. So One will be ~50k.



No idea about HTC's pricing but MRP of over 40k = HTC phone will be remembered as in the history of android phones.


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 15, 2013)

^

Wanna place bets on S4 MRP ?

I say it will be above 40k

S3 launched at 39990 in India, I don't see how S4 will be priced lower especially with the duty hike

Note 2 launched at 42990.


----------



## rider (Mar 15, 2013)

Sudh4r said:


> SONY XZ it's priced around that range only. For HTC it's R.I.P they are selling DROID DNA @ 45K. So One will be ~50k. HTC don't realizes this,if they drop the price they can sell more.
> 
> INNOVATIVE - say sth like ULTRAPIXEL instead of MEGAPIXEL ,definitely  not 8MP to 13MP.



Ultrapixel hahaha Ask randomuser111 he will tell you what this actually is. 



randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> Wanna place bets on S4 MRP ?
> 
> I say it will be above 40k



No betting. 
Think na, samsung have to sell at the same price in US/UK under some carrier. Samsung never priced any phone in this range ever even their phablet is under 40k. Sony done before with Xperia Ion and Xperia Play. Since today GS3 is easily available for 28k (27k in ebay) why samsung will sale it's flagship phone above 7k difference? There is no point to sell above 40k.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 15, 2013)

S4 is Most powerful smartphone out there but you won't get a rig for 1L ₹ w/o cabinet !


----------



## rider (Mar 15, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> S4 is Most powerful smartphone out there but you won't get a rig for 1L ₹ w/o cabinet !



Stop trolling, pratyush. 



randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> Wanna place bets on S4 MRP ?
> 
> ...



At the starting I guess S3 had best price of 34k. Note II was around 37k. Don't forget samsung's phone have the most margin so MRP and best price have big differences.


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 15, 2013)

Samsung India, please give rider one free S4  He's doing a good job


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 15, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Samsung India, please give rider one free S4  He's doing a good job


LOL


----------



## rider (Mar 15, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Samsung India, please give rider one free S4  He's doing a good job



No! I don't want S4. I will be happy with Nexus 4.  BTW Did you get your Xperia Z yet?


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 15, 2013)

rider said:


> No! I don't want S4. I will be happy with Nexus 4.  BTW Did you get your Xperia Z yet?



No yaar, you ask Sony India to send me one


----------



## rider (Mar 15, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> No yaar, you ask Sony India to send me one



You are talking about just a phone. If I was Kazuo Hirai and read your thread I will give up the CEO seat and gift it to you. 
I read and watched many love stories but never see this much love that you have with Sony. Hats off!


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 15, 2013)

rider said:


> You are talking about just a phone. If I was Kazuo Hirai and read your thread I will give up the CEO seat and gift it to you.


EPIC! BTW 
OT- My Nokia 3310 seems better


----------



## rider (Mar 15, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> EPIC! BTW
> OT- My Nokia 3310 seems better



I think you ordered Pantech Burst. What happened? Does it get *burst* while unboxing?


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 15, 2013)

rider said:


> You are talking about just a phone. If I was Kazuo Hirai and read your thread I will give up the CEO seat and gift it to you.
> I read and watched many love stories but never see this much love that you have with Sony. Hats off!



My love is nothing compared to yours, brother.  

I shout about my love, but you have selfless and unconditional love towards Samsung 

Samsung should give you all their cash. Billions


----------



## Empirial (Mar 15, 2013)

Oh My Bhagwan!!!
I never thought I'll say this but S4 is looking good in that "Metallic Grey" Shade.


----------



## rider (Mar 15, 2013)

Empirial said:


> Oh My Bhagwan!!!
> I never thought I'll say this but S4 is looking good in that "Metallic Grey" Shade.



Yes, it is not that bad in looking. Now it has symmetrical aspect ratio with bezel and screen.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 15, 2013)

rider said:


> I think you ordered Pantech Burst. What happened? Does it get *burst* while unboxing?


It's a Goddamn cool Smartphone 
IDK why but it shows 4G instead for Edge  Though fixed it


----------



## rider (Mar 15, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> My love is nothing compared to yours, brother.
> 
> I shout about my love, but you have selfless and unconditional love towards Samsung
> 
> Samsung should give you all their cash. Billions



No dear, I've selfless and unconditional love towards anything this is actually great. Don't forget I praise Xperia Z earlier in your thread. Initially everything is favour to S4. I'll also brag about the cons of S4 when it will be launched.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 15, 2013)

rider said:


> Yes, it is not that bad in looking. Now it has symmetrical aspect ratio with bezel and screen.


Concept rendered pic seems better LOL


----------



## rider (Mar 15, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> It's a Goddamn cool Smartphone
> IDK why but it shows 4G instead for Edge  Though fixed it


 
Definitely, what else can be better in your budget. BTW how is 65k screen quality? 65k always reminds me of my pathetic Xperia X10 that I used before.



pratyush997 said:


> Concept rendered pic seems better LOL



Well in conference review video every phone looks least attractive because of fingerprints all over by hundreds of people. Take a look on verge review.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 15, 2013)

rider said:


> Definitely, what else can be better in your budget. BTW how is 65k screen quality? 65k always reminds me of my pathetic Xperia X10 that I used before.


IMO I didn't felt any difference b/w my S-Amoled display and the one on SGS 2 
Only mine was kinda dull and a bit yellowish !


----------



## Empirial (Mar 15, 2013)

But I feel that metallic effect above and below the display is overdone. Reminds me that silver spinning globe used in disco/club songs in old hindi movies. Remember Disco 82 tun...tun...Disco 82 tun...tun...tun?


----------



## rider (Mar 15, 2013)

*24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lvrcr4fIBT1qibz0jo1_1280.jpg]


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 15, 2013)

rider said:


> *24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lvrcr4fIBT1qibz0jo1_1280.jpg


LMAO!

BTW this LOL


Spoiler



*sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/581893_533680933341585_1736642602_n.jpg


----------



## Empirial (Mar 15, 2013)

"Rider" is "Flying Away"
Hahaha!


----------



## theserpent (Mar 15, 2013)

rider said:


> Just expanded the size?  What!!
> Basically, if samsung brought a new fresh design with average software and hardware changes you would have been more impressed? As far as I care about, if someone is spending money on a phone, he would rather put money on a smartphone that has the best specs on the market than on a sexy phone. I find the S4 pleasant to the eye not as sexy as the xperia z and htc one but what is under that skin, nothing is compared to it.
> 
> Let me tell you the features of new Samsung Galaxy S4. Some are innovative and really cool to use in daily life.
> ...



Eye scrolling-Lg released it few hours before S4


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 15, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S4: Opinion roundup | T3

Wasn't expected this on first day! 
*i.imgur.com/66L9MCo.png


----------



## acidCow (Mar 15, 2013)

Does any of the features in S4 require dedicated hardware? If not they'll soon make their way into other phones wouldn't they?


----------



## AndroidFan (Mar 15, 2013)

rider said:


> Don't forget the ultimate developer's support of Galaxy phones. And dude take a look on features for a second. You just see the body and start saying same old S3 with little bigger screen and more megapixels.



Thats the only reason geeks recommend Galaxy phones... Unlocked bootloader or easily unlockable bootloader. Faster updates than other phone manufacturers. Easy to flash phone and to recover from it using ODIN. Availability of source code in a reasonable time...

If HTC One X had unlocked bootloader and ease of flashing custom ROMs,, then I would have selected that phone for my Dad instead of Galaxy S3 (in September 2012).

Companies like Sony and HTC should learn this from Samsung. Support the developer community, and you will get their loyalty. Make it hard for the developer community, and your devices will burn and fail.


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 15, 2013)

^

Errrrrr...........

Samsung and developer friendly? LOL.

I guess you are not aware about the recent developments but all top Galaxy developers on XDA have stopped or are about to stop supporting development for Exynos based devices due to closed source nature of Samsung. They do not release kernel sources in time, or release buggy ones. Their ROMs are full of bugs and take weeks to be stable.

Not my words but top Samsung Galaxy XDA developers are saying this.

They have all shifted to Sony Xperia T/ Xperia Z. You can go and check GS3 forums on XDA. 

Or just ask Samsung Galaxy owners in this very forum who are into custom ROMs etc how the CM10 development scene is for GS3 and other Exynos based devices,


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 15, 2013)

Can I use the S4 as a bucket to store water, or go shopping vegetables with it as a plastic packet? I might consider one then!
.
.

.
.

.


.
.
.








.


.
.
Oh sorry, it's a mobile phone right? Damn, for a second I was....................practical!


----------



## quagmire (Mar 15, 2013)

Take a look at actual size comparisons of *S4 - One - iPhone5 - Lumia 920*

iPhone 5 looks so puny beside the biggies..

Personally I loved both the design and the hardware.. But with all the extra features (only a few are useful, rest are gimmicky) battery performance might be affected, even with the 2600mAh battery..

And for those who dont favour plastic get a aluminium case if you want..


----------



## rider (Mar 15, 2013)

@ithehappy
You are very funny. You should be a comedian.
*25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m8nzrjTGgb1rdeykbo1_400.gif



quagmire said:


> Take a look at actual size comparisons of *S4 - One - iPhone5 - Lumia 920*
> 
> iPhone 5 looks so puny beside the biggies..
> 
> ...



Of course 2600 mAH battery is the biggest in Indian smartphone market. No other phone has such a big battery like Galaxy S4 (excepts the phablets).


----------



## dan4u (Mar 15, 2013)

The HTC One is way better in my opinion.....


----------



## rider (Mar 15, 2013)

dan4u said:


> The HTC One is way better in my opinion.....



Yes it's a great phone overall but according to the verge the battery life is pathetic. Camera is also gimmicky and performs mediocre.


----------



## Darth Vader (Mar 15, 2013)

rider said:


> Yes it's a great phone overall but according to the verge the battery life is pathetic. Camera is also gimmicky and performs mediocre.



+ Beats audio


----------



## rider (Mar 15, 2013)

takemein said:


> + Beats audio



No seriously audio from speaker is very loud thanks to HTC boomsound technology.


----------



## dan4u (Mar 15, 2013)

rider said:


> Yes it's a great phone overall but according to the verge the battery life is pathetic. Camera is also gimmicky and performs mediocre.



the battery life is not pathetic, its average...according to engadget the HTC One Played an HD video on endless loop for six and a half hours and approximately nine hours of normal use. not bad at all. and it looks way better than the S4....


----------



## rider (Mar 15, 2013)

dan4u said:


> the battery life is not pathetic, its average...according to engadget the HTC One Played an HD video on endless loop for six and a half hours and approximately nine hours of normal use. not bad at all. and it looks way better than the S4....



Can't say, wait for the proper review of Galaxy S4. It has 2600 mAH battery and 13MP Exmor RS camera.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 15, 2013)

However crappy S4 is, I will still choose it over the One, because of these reasons!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 15, 2013)

Why waste money on Note II-facelift called SIV? Wait for Note III, or at least that's what people are deciding to do. Pretty disappointing about the design and some of the features are useless. Dual-Shot? Pffft, noobish, sticking your head would make every photo, a photo bomb. 

Too sad Xperia Z is all old wine in a new bottle. S4 Pro? *****, please.


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 16, 2013)

Note 3 will be too big for some people i guess you can't compare it normal phone category. And sony gonna release better phone in july something.


----------



## maddy (Mar 16, 2013)

btw who started that thing Samsung s4 will have unbreakable screen i was up all night and saw sleepy launch show.... i want to kill that guy.........


----------



## nick191 (Mar 16, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> Note 3 will be too big for some people i guess you can't compare it normal phone category. And sony gonna release better phone in july something.



+1^^ yeah you are right bro that is too BIG....

Only for those who think that HTC ONE's battery is pathetic than buy this accessories for 4000 bucks and get 4 times of battery backup no OFFENCE

*www.htc.com/in/accessories/htc-battery-bar/

*www.ebay.in/itm/HTC-Portable-HTC-BB-G600-6000mAh-Battery-Bar-Sealed-Pack-/181098818619?pt=IN_Mobile_Accessories&hash=item2a2a54ac3b

may be m also gonna do same thing if i buy HTC ONE over XZ or S IV

all of you guys please take some time and Visit this Thread also please....

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-tablets/171549-one-better-deal-sgs-iv-sxz-htc-one.html


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 16, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> Note 3 will be too big for some people i guess you can't compare it normal phone category. And sony gonna release better phone in july something.


I don't think Samsung is that childish to make it bigger than Note 2. The screen will be 5.9" as per early rumors but I think they can easily manage that within the dimension of N2 by removing the unnecessary space.


maddy said:


> btw who started that thing Samsung s4 will have unbreakable screen i was up all night and saw sleepy launch show.... i want to kill that guy.........


----------



## amjath (Mar 16, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> I don't think Samsung is that childish to make it bigger than Note 2. The screen will be 5.9" as per early rumors but I think they can easily manage that within the dimension of N2 by removing the unnecessary space.



u thinking what I'm thinking bro
Samsung Galaxy S 4 Game Pad supports 6.3-inch devices, raises eyebrows

Rich Bast@rds [in transformers movie tone] 
*www.gsmarena.com/uk_samsung_galaxy_s4_demand_is_40_more_than_galaxy_s_iiis-news-5713.php


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 16, 2013)

Oh man !!

HTC One Ultrapixel gimmick camera is putting the S4 camera to SHAME

*gsminsider.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/samsung-galaxy-s-4-camera-vs-htc-one-camera-indoor-resized-resolution-002.jpg
*gsminsider.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/samsung-galaxy-s-4-camera-vs-htc-one-camera-indoor-full-crop-resolution-002.jpg
*gsminsider.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/samsung-galaxy-s-4-camera-vs-htc-one-camera-indoor-resized-resolution.jpg
*gsminsider.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/samsung-galaxy-s-4-camera-vs-htc-one-camera-indoor-full-crop-resolution.jpg

Source

Samsung Galaxy S4 vs HTC One - camera quality comparison


----------



## rider (Mar 16, 2013)

maddy said:


> btw who started that thing Samsung s4 will have unbreakable screen i was up all night and saw sleepy launch show.... i want to kill that guy.........



Unbreakable screen? It might be true? It has gorilla glass 3 layer that makes it very very durable. I saw the test on CES 2013 where gorilla glass 3 performs almost unbreakable when it got hit by a heavy metal ball.

@randomuser111 You are indirectly showing how bad is the sony exmor RS sensor is.


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 16, 2013)

Gsmarena already concluded that Xperia Z is far better than htc one camera. 
This is obviously samsung'fault

Fake colors and blown out highlights
Exposure is way too high

Hopefully its sorted out in retail models


----------



## Theodre (Mar 16, 2013)

I heard that the SONY is going to launch phones with better battery backup! Sad seeing the S IV suck just like that!! I bet Xperia Z is better for an end user


----------



## rider (Mar 16, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Gsmarena already concluded that Xperia Z is far better than htc one camera.
> This is obviously samsung'fault
> 
> Fake colors and blown out highlights
> ...



Let see what gsmarena say about the camera of Galaxy S4.



kapilove77 said:


> Note 3 will be too big for some people i guess you can't compare it normal phone category. And sony gonna release better phone in july something.



Note 3 is rumored to be with 5.9" 1080p Super AMOLED display. Don't be sure about sony. Last year they didn't launch Xperia T and V here in India.


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 16, 2013)

T and V were not launched due to s4 krait shortage. Very few units of T/V were produced.

This year Sony has ample reserve of components. There are secured component supplies for 30 million flagship devices. They can easily ramp that up to 40-50 million depending on demand.


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 16, 2013)

LOL..!!
Samsung Galaxy S4 to disconnect call if you raise middle finger | Faking News

Is that true..


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 16, 2013)

^ Check the site title


----------



## dixit8611 (Mar 16, 2013)

Another awesome phone from samsung,
superb processing, awesome camera, 2 gigs of ram, amoled screen and user replaceable battery. But still Samsung should price it properly otherwise xperia z will be the clear winner.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 16, 2013)

dixit8611 said:


> Another awesome phone from samsung,
> superb processing, awesome camera, 2 gigs of ram, amoled screen and user replaceable battery. But still Samsung should price it properly otherwise xperia z will be the clear winner.



MicroSD card slot is the only good thing it has.


----------



## dixit8611 (Mar 16, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> However crappy S4 is, I will still choose it over the One, because of these reasons!


Galaxy s4 is again a almost perfect device like s3 was in the past.



NVIDIAGeek said:


> MicroSD card slot is the only good thing it has.


Did you mean all other features are useless ?


----------



## rider (Mar 16, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> MicroSD card slot is the only good thing it has.



What about biggest (2600 mAH) user removable battery? Also this time super AMOLED is 1080p non-pentile with better colour reproduction.



dixit8611 said:


> Galaxy s4 is again a almost perfect device like s3 was in the past.
> 
> 
> Did you mean all other features are useless ?



I think the people who don't care about features and call them bloat should only buy Nexus devices and enjoy stock vanilla GUI.

*Legendary Opening in UK.*

Samsung Galaxy S4 demand 40% higher than Galaxy S III's in UK

Take a look on back polycarbonate body. Ain't bad either.

*st.gsmarena.com/vv/reviewsimg/samsung-galaxy-s-iv/hands-on/phone/gsmarena_006.jpg


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 16, 2013)

rider said:


> I think the people who don't care about features and call them bloat should only buy Nexus devices and enjoy stock vanilla GUI.


I will second, third, fourth and fifth this.
I've seen people who froze the secondary phone.apk and they did that because they thought it was a bloat, and they couldn't call! 
I think there should be a minimum IQ check before selling a phone to someone!


----------



## 50103 (Mar 17, 2013)

Did you guys take a look @ the accessories for the S4.... The game pad accessory surely had me sold 


Samsung GALAXY S4 ? LIFE COMPANION


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 17, 2013)

Isn't that super amoled display a pentile one?

LMAO @ Apple
"There's iPhone and then there's everything else," says Apple in response to Samsung Galaxy S 4 unveiling


----------



## rider (Mar 17, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Isn't that super amoled display a pentile one?
> 
> LMAO @ Apple
> "There's iPhone and then there's everything else," says Apple in response to Samsung Galaxy S 4 unveiling



I guess it's not pentile. Note II is also non-pentile. 1080p screen with 441ppi, infinite contrast and deepest blacks will make it killer screen.



50103 said:


> Did you guys take a look @ the accessories for the S4.... The game pad accessory surely had me sold
> 
> 
> Samsung GALAXY S4 ? LIFE COMPANION



Yeah! really great accessories. Thanks to it's polycarbonate body it supports wireless charging unlike metallic HTC One which can not.


----------



## quagmire (Mar 17, 2013)

Approximate pricing- *Samsung Galaxy S4 US price revealed, 16GB model to cost $579*

Not bad for the US version.. Since Samsung doesn't mess with with prices in different countries we can expect the intl. version for less than 40k..


----------



## rider (Mar 17, 2013)

quagmire said:


> Approximate pricing- *Samsung Galaxy S4 US price revealed, 16GB model to cost $579*
> 
> Not bad for the US version.. Since Samsung doesn't mess with with prices in different countries we can expect the intl. version for less than 40k..



Yes, the phone would be priced same like S3. Samsung never sell over priced phones like others. Right now anyone can get S3 for 28k easily.


----------



## dixit8611 (Mar 17, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Isn't that super amoled display a pentile one?


Yes, the display is pentile to increase its life but it doesn't matter at 440 ppi. Even s3 screen was pentile and still awesome at 306 ppi.


----------



## rider (Mar 17, 2013)

dixit8611 said:


> Yes, the display is pentile to increase its life but it doesn't matter at 440 ppi. Even s3 screen was pentile and still awesome at 306 ppi.



Oh it has pentile display again but who cares if the pixel density is so high. Anyone need a heavy lens to differentiate that.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 17, 2013)

LOL, Samsung never sales overpriced phones like others? Wrong! 
Every company does that, including Samsung. N2 was 39k at launch. S3 was 36k I guess. What's the price after 5/6 months doesn't matter.


----------



## rider (Mar 17, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> LOL, Samsung never sales overpriced phones like others? Wrong!
> Every company does that, including Samsung. N2 was 39k at launch. S3 was 36k I guess. What's the price after 5/6 months doesn't matter.



Well there was no phablet or phone in that price range that performs as great as Note II at that time in Indian market. My friend bought after the date of launch for 37k. S3 was around 35k. How can you tag it is overpriced?  Overpriced was like Xperia Ion that priced around 35k with scorpion processor in July last year.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 17, 2013)

rider said:


> Well there was no phablet or phone in that price range that performs as great as Note II at that time in Indian market. My friend bought after the date of launch for 37k. S3 was around 35k. How can you tag it is overpriced?  Overpriced was like Xperia Ion that priced around 35k with scorpion processor in July last year.


 
Lmao my 7k phone got Scorpion, runs CM 10


----------



## rider (Mar 17, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Lmao my 7k phone got Scorpion, runs CM 10



just 7k!  You gotta swag bro.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 17, 2013)

rider said:


> just 7k!  You gotta swag bro.


7.6k 
Forgot adding 0.6k


----------



## rider (Mar 17, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> 7.6k
> Forgot adding 0.6k



Oh! now it's overpriced. No swag nigga.


----------



## raksrules (Mar 17, 2013)

Wow people justifying ridiculous priced phones as VFM just because as per them it "performs". All flagship phones including iPhone are over priced.

PS: I myself own iPhone so I am
Not favoring or against any OS.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 17, 2013)

rider said:


> Oh! now it's overpriced. No swag nigga.


*www.bayernzone.com/images/smilies/meme/fffuuu.png


----------



## rider (Mar 17, 2013)

raksrules said:


> Wow people justifying ridiculous priced phones as VFM just because as per them it "performs". All flagship phones including iPhone are over priced.
> 
> PS: I myself own iPhone so I am
> Not favoring or against any OS.



Overpriced factor comes when some other phone performs better in less price, if not that high priced becomes VFM. 
I myself owned iPhone 4. It was great VFM because of its smooth iOS performance with retina display. iPhone 4S came around didn't changed much overall but the camera and gaming performance.


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 17, 2013)

"owned" ???

What phone u got now DUDEEE ?


----------



## rider (Mar 17, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> "owned" ???
> 
> What phone u got now DUDEEE ?



Some old phone to talk. Getting Nexus 4 you know that dudeee 

Time for the explanation of Samsung Galaxy S4 features. 

[youtube]PGXhG82HRX0[/youtube]


----------



## nikufellow (Mar 17, 2013)

Anybody knew this? 
*www.pcworld.idg.com.au/article/456443/samsung_galaxy_s4_has_next-gen_video_codec/

S4 said to support hevc/h265


----------



## 101gamzer (Mar 17, 2013)

Someone please update the specs of the phone


----------



## rider (Mar 18, 2013)

*marketingland.com/wp-content/ml-loads/2013/03/spec-600x438.png


----------



## theserpent (Mar 18, 2013)

GS4-44K 
iGyaan.in | Samsung Galaxy S4 Launch in India set at May 10, Price Rs. 44,999/-


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 18, 2013)

^

Hawwwwwww. Rider said 35k !!! 

Rider, now you need to give 10k subsidy to every TDF member who buys S4. 

No arguments please


----------



## amjath (Mar 18, 2013)

Not official though, also we all know one can buy for 41k if it is 44k

IMO it would be the worst decision if the MRP is 44k


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 18, 2013)

Today Team Hacksung (CM maintainers for S2/S3/Note/Note 2) made an announcement in the XDA Galaxy S4 forum:

_*Nobody at team hacksung (the team behind galaxy s2, note, s3, note2, gtabs... official CM ports) plans to buy it, neither develop for it. There are two variants which will be a pain to maintain, the bugs we have on the s3 will probably be there on s4 too (camera), and we all know Samsung ability to release sources while staying in line with mainline. Yes qualcomm release sources, but exynos sources we had were far from actual galaxy products. I'm pretty sure the same will happen for this one.

That's a uniform "no" from us.
*_

So no big developers will support S4. And also no CM10/AOSP Roms (even if there will be any from new developers, it would still be unstable due to Samsung's attitude towards developer community).


 Touchwiz for LIFE


----------



## amjath (Mar 18, 2013)

owwww that's a big blow for Samsung, and big blow for people like me.


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 18, 2013)

amjath said:


> owwww that's a big blow for Samsung, and big blow for people like me.



Well you should get S4 US version with Qualcomm CPU then. It will most likely get CM & AOSP ROMs as Qualcomm releases all sources unlike Samsung. 

Even the Qualcomm powered S3 (US models) have a lot of CM/AOSP development unlike the Exynos S3 which has broken CM/AOSP due to Samsung's unwillingness to support development community.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 18, 2013)

Woah.. Even if i had 45k i would buy Xperia Z


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 18, 2013)

I don't know about you guys but the S4 IMHO sucks bad.

It looks even uglier than the S3, has no innovation, and seems to a a set,of features slapped together without any thought. No aim or coherence in design in this model. I would very much choose an Xperia Z or HTC One 2013 over this junk.


----------



## Empirial (Mar 18, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Today Team Hacksung (CM maintainers for S2/S3/Note/Note 2) made an announcement in the XDA Galaxy S4 forum:
> 
> _*Nobody at team hacksung (the team behind galaxy s2, note, s3, note2, gtabs... official CM ports) plans to buy it, neither develop for it. There are two variants which will be a pain to maintain, the bugs we have on the s3 will probably be there on s4 too (camera), and we all know Samsung ability to release sources while staying in line with mainline. Yes qualcomm release sources, but exynos sources we had were far from actual galaxy products. I'm pretty sure the same will happen for this one.
> 
> ...



"Samsung" ne khud apni "Grave Dig" karli. Wah samsung wah, mujhe tumpe english wala "fuccker" hai


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 18, 2013)

^

Samsung always made false promises to developers to generate more sales but never kept their word. Now finally the developers have had enough of Samsung's lies and BS.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 18, 2013)

I hate this trend of companies Apple-ising their products (inflated margins, for example).


----------



## AndroidFan (Mar 18, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Today Team Hacksung (CM maintainers for S2/S3/Note/Note 2) made an announcement in the XDA Galaxy S4 forum:
> 
> _*Nobody at team hacksung (the team behind galaxy s2, note, s3, note2, gtabs... official CM ports) plans to buy it, neither develop for it. There are two variants which will be a pain to maintain, the bugs we have on the s3 will probably be there on s4 too (camera), and we all know Samsung ability to release sources while staying in line with mainline. Yes qualcomm release sources, but exynos sources we had were far from actual galaxy products. I'm pretty sure the same will happen for this one.
> 
> ...



This is devastating...! My brain just exploded...

Someone has to pick up the ball that Samsung dropped...


----------



## RCuber (Mar 18, 2013)

The Samsung Galaxy S4 Is Completely Amazing and Utterly Boring | Gadget Lab | Wired.com




> The Samsung Galaxy S4 Is Completely Amazing and Utterly Boring
> The Galaxy S IV may well be the greatest phone in the world right now. It has top-notch hardware, shipping with a zippy new Samsung Exynos 5 or Qualcomm Snapdragon S4 Pro processor, and a stunning, never-before-seen 1080p Super AMOLED five-inch display. Its operating system, Android 4.2.2, is slicker than slugs on ice. It also packs new features like automatic translation, a pedometer (and other health functions) and a crazy set of wave-your-hands-in-the-air gestures. It’s all packed into an incredibly slim body just 0.31 inch thick, which is a triumph of industrial design if you stop and think about it. It’s aces.
> 
> *And yet so completely boring.*


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 18, 2013)

AndroidFan said:


> This is devastating...! My brain just exploded...
> 
> Someone has to pick up the ball that Samsung dropped...



Now Sony is being good to devs!


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 18, 2013)

Yep. Almost all big Galaxy developers have already moved to Sony Xperia T/Z. 

Codeworkxxx, Gokhanmoral, Entropy512 and a few others are on board with the Z. Many others will follow suit soon


----------



## funskar (Mar 18, 2013)

S4 for 59,990 inr

Samsung Galaxy S4 is available now for a stratospheric Rs 59,990!


----------



## 101gamzer (Mar 18, 2013)

^That's pretty cheap mate  I wont get S4 over my S3


----------



## vipul619 (Mar 18, 2013)

funskar said:


> S4 for 59,990 inr
> 
> Samsung Galaxy S4 is available now for a stratospheric Rs 59,990!



nah

igyaan.in/2013/03/39862/exclusive-samsung-galaxy-s4-launch-in-india-set-at-may-10-price-rs-44999/

Anyhow where's our Samsung exec rider with the 35k price tag?? XD


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 18, 2013)

^

XD 

Yes I was wondering the same


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 18, 2013)

^ same here lol


----------



## tkin (Mar 18, 2013)

45k? Meh....


----------



## RCuber (Mar 18, 2013)

tkin said:


> 45k? Meh....



I was wondering why you disappeared


----------



## tkin (Mar 18, 2013)

RCuber said:


> I was wondering why you disappeared


Upcoming job, plenty of documentation, affidavits, assignments, shopping etc etc, will have to disappear like this for a while again


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 18, 2013)

If Samsung S4 launch @60K it will be an "Epic Fail" aur vertu bhi kahega Aap ch***** hain...


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 19, 2013)

CM developers passing on Samsung Galaxy S4 - should you? | Android Central


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 19, 2013)

^ LOL

*Samsung will still sell a shitload*of Galaxy S4 phones*


----------



## vipul619 (Mar 19, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> ^ LOL
> 
> *Samsung will still sell a shitload*of Galaxy S4 phones*



marketing sells!!!


----------



## randomuser111 (Mar 19, 2013)

I know. No matter what channel I view, no matter what the time - There is always a friggin Samsung ad !!!


----------



## rajnusker (Mar 19, 2013)

Why can't they come up with a better design?


----------



## vipul619 (Mar 19, 2013)

Because that would need R&D guys not a company made up of marketing guys. XD
Also the CM Samsung dispute is a bummer.
For the first time in the past month I feel sorry for purchasing the SGS2 in 2013.. :/


----------



## quagmire (Mar 19, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> ^ LOL
> 
> Samsung will still sell a shitload*of Galaxy S4 phones



Read a similar mockery of Samsung's "innovative" features in the comments sections of a website..



> With all the useless features like *S* Health, *S*mart Pause, *S*mart Scroll, *S* Knox - Youve got S hit in your hands..


-Not my words..


----------



## nikufellow (Mar 19, 2013)

Update: The CyanogenMod
organization made a
comment regarding device
expectations:


> Let’s start with the
> simplest form of this:
> CyanogenMod does not
> pre-announce support or
> ...


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 19, 2013)

^ link


----------



## nikufellow (Mar 19, 2013)

Saw on gsmarena blog


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 19, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S4 have a feature which pauses the video if you look away.

Source say that now S5 will have a hand which comes out and slap you if look away while watching videos.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 20, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Samsung Galaxy S4 have a feature which pauses the video if you look away.
> 
> Source say that now S5 will have a hand which comes out and slap you if look away while watching videos.


and in S6,
S Brain control will kick in!
And tagline will be "Your Life! "

*i.imgur.com/ZHLTdwl.png



Epic Trolls!


----------



## vipul619 (Mar 20, 2013)

I think Samsung is slowly building a WIFE"


----------



## Sweves (Mar 20, 2013)

Now that Samsung has Galaxy S4, I wonder what's next for Apple? Will there be iPhone5s too or an iPhone Phablet?


----------



## Sudh4r (Mar 20, 2013)

59K ? GAWD save SAMSUNG.


----------



## quagmire (Mar 20, 2013)

*IHS iSuppli* teardown reveals Samsung Galaxy S4's  costs $236 to produce..

*i.i.com.com/cnwk.1d/i/tim/2013/03/19/Screen_Shot_2013-03-19_at_10.18.16_AM.png

-Source

--------------------------------------

For all those who think Retina screen is superior than AMOLED screen you need to read this..

Screens test: Galaxy Note 2 vs. Apple iPhone 5-Cnet
-Old article, but worth the read..

Note 2's screen may not look as impressive as iPhone 5, but after screen calibration it stares right into the Retina ..


----------



## red dragon (Mar 20, 2013)

Empirial said:


> "Samsung" ne khud apni "Grave Dig" karli. Wah samsung wah, mujhe tumpe english wala "fuccker" hai



Do you think Samsung gives a flying fcuk about xda devs?


----------



## tkin (Mar 20, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Samsung Galaxy S4 have a feature which pauses the video if you look away.
> 
> Source say that now S5 will have a hand which comes out and slap you if look away while watching videos.


LG Optimus G already supports this, useless feature, but still...


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 20, 2013)

thats what i hate about samsung, 3 different devices  seriously? why cant it be uniform like nokia ?

or announce : 

GS4 -1 
GS4 -2
GS4 -3

????


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 20, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> thats what i hate about samsung, 3 different devices  seriously? why cant it be uniform like nokia ?
> 
> or announce :
> 
> ...


^^ ???  
where are 3 variants of S4?


----------



## vigneshnm (Mar 21, 2013)

There are 2 versions i guess. At least India is getting the Octa version.

Here's the Samsung Galaxy S4 versions breakdown by countries - GSMArena.com news


----------



## RCuber (Mar 25, 2013)

so people lost interest in S4 already?


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 25, 2013)

CyanogenMod Founder Leaves Samsung, Praises Galaxy S4 | Cult of Android


----------



## nikufellow (Mar 25, 2013)

^One interesting thing to
note from the post is that
Kondik says he’ll
“probably” be buying the
T-Mobile Galaxy S4 (unless
the bootloader is locked)
and that since it’s powered
by Snapdragon,
CyanogenMod will work
wonderfully. This lays to
rest any rumors that CM
won’t support the Galaxy
S4 (how could it not if the
boss has one?).

Source : gsmarena blog


----------



## amjath (Mar 25, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> CyanogenMod Founder Leaves Samsung, Praises Galaxy S4 | Cult of Android



I read a comment on TheVerge which really made me think



> “ask me in a couple of months”
> 
> Well, Google IO is in May, co-incidence?



Source


----------



## dixit8611 (Mar 30, 2013)

Gs4 is again unbeatable in most of the aspects with only two cons
No fm radio
Video camera slightly worse than s3.
One unusual goddie is, screen has a new calibration mechanism for true colors.
Samsung Galaxy S4 review: Supernova - GSMArena.com


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 30, 2013)

amjath said:


> I read a comment on TheVerge which really made me think
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Waiting for next Nexus ( The next Real big thing )


----------



## quagmire (Apr 5, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S4 16GB i9500 coming to HomeShop18 on April 18, 2013.. 
HomeShop18 : Online Shopping India

Version not mentioned- "1.9 GHz Quad-Core Processor / 1.6 GHz Octa-Core Processor (The selection of AP will be differed by markets)"


----------



## kapilove77 (Apr 5, 2013)

India is getting octa version as already told in gsmarena.


----------



## quagmire (Apr 7, 2013)

*Samsung Galaxy S4 super-sensitive touchscreen*




Also works with iPhone!


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 7, 2013)

Acc to this guy( ISD at Samsung portugal)

*i.imgur.com/9qCxU3j.png


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 8, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Acc to this guy( ISD at Samsung portugal)
> 
> *i.imgur.com/9qCxU3j.png



 *i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a595/shreymittal/936__angry_desk_flip_zpsbeb89ca1.jpg


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 8, 2013)

this forum is getting meme-fied

LMAO


----------



## amjath (Apr 8, 2013)

quagmire said:


> *Samsung Galaxy S4 super-sensitive touchscreen*
> 
> 
> Samsung Galaxy S4 super-sensitive touchscreen demonstration - YouTube[/video]
> ...


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 10, 2013)

Exynos OCta benchmarks are here.

Overall mixed bag. Slightly more scores in Antutu and Geekbench. Lower than S600 in Quadrant and Epic Citadel as well as 3DMark for Android

*hi-tech.imgsmail.ru/hitech_img/6a8f01e5031daeb8c84bada0906aaf2f/r/884x-/i/5e/a2/9cf6e3b6a2a26f30af07fde22733.jpg
*hi-tech.imgsmail.ru/hitech_img/0e415b35b004050fea58ea616cf0490d/r/884x-/i/56/16/a62a1c7b5086016a16d1d9b6401b.jpg
*hi-tech.imgsmail.ru/hitech_img/0de60235ed4d9588ad25ddaf0626f57d/r/884x-/i/8e/cf/e3619ce63d32a4737c279ed81fd3.jpg
*hi-tech.imgsmail.ru/hitech_img/9204b883a9150b5ca096b4ecc68ab70d/r/884x-/i/e5/f5/c96ec2e33130fba27bf40a6e635d.jpg
*hi-tech.imgsmail.ru/hitech_img/91a19a0588accf0e43744b79a042bde1/r/884x-/i/87/a0/21d96e482f694937a6783e57ff6e.jpg


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 21, 2013)

Great read : 
*forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2191850


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 21, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> Great read :
> [Info] Exynos Octa and why you need to stop the drama about the 8 cores - xda-developers



Hmmmmm. That's a bit surprising. GL Benchmark 2.7 scores of Octa S4 are lower than Xperia Z even. And real world gaming performance worse than S3 :O


----------



## raksrules (Apr 21, 2013)

Benchmarks are overrated.


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 24, 2013)

New turn of events :
*www.gsmarena.com/there_may_be_a_water_resistant_galaxy_s4_on_the_way-news-5909.php


----------



## Pancul (Apr 25, 2013)

Reviewers worldwide give thumbs down to Galaxy S4


----------



## red dragon (Apr 25, 2013)

^^Honestly,the link to the article you posted is rather pointless and borderline stupid.
S3 was a fantastic phone,other than the abundance of plastic and super saturated screen it was not a bad deal at all.
Repeating the success of GS3 was not easy but overall GS4 is not a bad deal either(provided priced sanely)
Same thing happened to iphone with  4/4s.4 was phenomenal,4s was rather underwhelming,but overall not a bad up grade.
htc One is a different story altogether,finally htc deservingly is getting attention for all right reasons(after the legendary Leo aka HD2).Phones designed like One or iphone4 can not come every year,no matter how innovative the manufacturer is.
Overall Sony's performance remained most underwhelming in 2013.So far both Z and ZL is just about ok.They are not bad by any means but the display quality is rubbish,which is just not acceptable for 30/35k phones in 2013.


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 25, 2013)

^^^^display quality of z/zl is rubbish     
randomuser11 i summon thee


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 25, 2013)

^

In some units it IS rubbish. And red dragon's friend happens to be one of the unfortunate ones to get a bad display. Newer batches do not have bad screens though.


----------



## cyn!de (Apr 25, 2013)

Galaxy S 4 Official Rom Leaked

[25/04/2013] Galaxy S 4 Official Roms Thread (Latest: CHN, PDA:I9500ZCUAMDG) - xda-developers


----------



## nikufellow (Apr 25, 2013)

Bloatware dhamaka in s4 - *forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2249581


----------



## 101gamzer (Apr 26, 2013)

^^Bloats??!! El Rooto thy removeo.

[





> *Water-proof, dust-proof ruggedized version of Galaxy S4 releasing soon.*
> 
> At the Samsung Galaxy S4 launch in Dubai today, the President of Samsung Gulf Electronics Mr. Young Soo Kim mentioned that a ruggedized version of the Samsung Galaxy S4 will be coming in the months ahead. Two features that Mr. Young Soo Kim mentioned were that this upcoming model will be water-proof and dust-proof which is something that the Sony Xperia Z is already capable of.
> 
> ...


----------



## red dragon (Apr 26, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> ^^^^display quality of z/zl is rubbish
> randomuser11 i summon thee


Go,check it out yourself!
And I was talking about units with Sharp displays!


----------



## ajaymailed (Apr 26, 2013)

red dragon said:


> ^^Honestly,the link to the article you posted is rather pointless and borderline stupid.
> S3 was a fantastic phone,other than the abundance of plastic and super saturated screen it was not a bad deal at all.
> Repeating the success of GS3 was not easy but overall GS4 is not a bad deal either(provided priced sanely)
> Same thing happened to iphone with  4/4s.4 was phenomenal,4s was rather underwhelming,but overall not a bad up grade.
> ...


gsmarena reviews are critical about Sony Xperia Screens, especially viewing angles including the Z.
Sony Xperia Z review: Zero hour - GSMArena.com


> However, the screen is by no means perfect. First of all its viewing angles aren't really great. They are a step forward compared to the Xperia T, but a very minor one. In that area Sony still has a lot of work before it catches up with the competition.  More disturbingly, the display has rather poor contrast for a flagship unit and not really inspiring colors. As testified by the measurements in our dedicated test it comes nowhere near the standard of its main competitors and it even fared worse than its predecessor


.


----------



## red dragon (Apr 26, 2013)

ajaymailed said:


> Sony Xperia Z review: Zero hour - GSMArena.com
> .



gsmarena's review of Z is spot on!Not only the poor viewing angle(which is a minor flaw for mobile display)but the poor contrast ratio and slightly washed out colours(no matter how hard Sony tries to boast of natural/accurate colours)is too hard to ignore.
The gimmicky Bravia Engine 2 or whatever is also a failed attempt to hide the listless screen.


----------



## kapilove77 (Apr 26, 2013)

Seriously red dragon i got Zl and i must say I see no rubbishness in display. Everything is crisp and clear and even videos playing amazing with so many details. Showed to my friends and they were amazed too. Whoever see his phone from other angles must need help. I don't know how you watch TV in your home.


----------



## red dragon (Apr 26, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> Seriously red dragon i got Zl and i must say I see no rubbishness in display. Everything is crisp and clear and even videos playing amazing with so many details. Showed to my friends and they were amazed too. Whoever see his phone from other angles must need help. I don't know how you watch TV in your home.



Have you compared the ZL screen with any htc 1080p panel or iphone 5 or even Lumia 920 for that matter.
Of course you will be amazed when you are comparing with older phones.
There are people with perfectly normal 6/6 vision,who can not find difference between ipad 2 and 3 and there is nothing right or wrong in it...but that does not make ipad2's panel better than 3.
If you are happy with your phone,enjoy it!
I wrote narrow viewing angle is a MINOR flaw for a mobile screen as it is mostly viewed head on.
The MAJOR flaw of the Z/ZL is the poor contrast ratio and washed out colour(and the use of another stupid SW to cover up a very ordinary,border lining flawed panel,and it is the Sharp panel)
Regarding my tv watching habit,sadly I have not been able to watch tv for a long time.


----------



## randomuser111 (Apr 26, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> Seriously red dragon i got Zl and i must say I see no rubbishness in display. Everything is crisp and clear and even videos playing amazing with so many details. Showed to my friends and they were amazed too. Whoever see his phone from other angles must need help. I don't know how you watch TV in your home.



Just ignore.  He seems to have some personal issue with Sony. LOL 

He doesn't own the phone yet he posts 100 times about Z screen as if Sony robbed his hard earned cash.

Or better yet, just put him in ignore list. Just like I'm gonna do


----------



## kapilove77 (Apr 26, 2013)

I know there is difference between other phones. Some look ok and some look awsm but your making big fuss about it like those phones don't have any flaws and sony have every flaw. I know people getting ZL even after comparing it with HTC one. And with the Price point rite now Z/ZL little ahead in terms of VFM. Technology is changing step by step in smartphone even htc one or S4 going to be cheap looking against upcoming phones. So take a chill pill and relax and watch companies bringing new technology every now and then. In the end consumers will be the winners.


----------



## Darth Vader (Apr 26, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> I know there is difference between other phones. Some look ok and some look awsm but your making big fuss about it like those phones don't have any flaws and sony have every flaw. I know people getting ZL even after comparing it with HTC one. And with the Price point rite now Z/ZL little ahead in terms of VFM. Technology is changing step by step in smartphone even htc one or S4 going to be cheap looking against upcoming phones. So take a chill pill and relax and watch companies bringing new technology every now and then. *In the end consumers will be the winners.*


Really ,is that what they told you? The fact is,Mobile Manufacturers are the winners, we consumers are just consumers of their **** lol


----------



## red dragon (Apr 26, 2013)

I am neither a Sony fanboy not a hater.Still have one of their best products ever(V6,google it up if sounds unfamiliar)
Of course  wont waste my money on Z/ZL as I can not just ignore the shortcomings of the screen.


----------



## red dragon (Apr 26, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> ....your making big fuss about it like those phones don't have any flaws and sony have every flaw.I know people getting ZL even after comparing it with HTC one. Technology is changing step by step in smartphone even htc one or S4 going to be cheap looking against upcoming phones.


I am making big fuss because the phone manufacturers started making the big fuss about 1080p panels and it is one of the major selling point of these phones.
BTW S4 is already cheap looking and htc one wont look cheap even after 10 years,but I can not care less about the look of a smartphone.
Do you really know of anyone who had the option of picking up one or Z at the same time and picked up the Z?


----------



## red dragon (Apr 26, 2013)

takemein said:


> Really ,is that what they told you? The fact is,Mobile Manufacturers are the winners, we consumers are just consumers of their **** lol



Brilliant mate!


----------



## kapilove77 (Apr 26, 2013)

red dragon said:


> I am making big fuss because the phone manufacturers started making the big fuss about 1080p panels and it is one of the major selling point of these phones.
> BTW S4 is already cheap looking and htc one wont look cheap even after 10 years,but I can not care less about the look of a smartphone.
> Do you really know of anyone who had the option of picking up one or Z at the same time and picked up the Z?



People will buy w/e they want. Htc win in display department i give you that but Z win in waterproof department. People have their priority to choose from variety of features. Also in india price also play big factor.



red dragon said:


> I am making big fuss because the phone manufacturers started making the big fuss about 1080p panels and it is one of the major selling point of these phones.
> *BTW S4 is already cheap looking and htc one wont look cheap even after 10 years*,but I can not care less about the look of a smartphone.
> Do you really know of anyone who had the option of picking up one or Z at the same time and picked up the Z?



Now this shows which fan are you finally. Really 10 years? With upcoming technologies like Flexible OLED and god knows what you think after 10 year it won't look cheap? ok i rest my case.



takemein said:


> Really ,is that what they told you? The fact is,Mobile Manufacturers are the winners, we consumers are just consumers of their **** lol



So you say having lot of manufacturers is bad thing? think if there is only 1 samsung which sell smartphones with over and over same look and not lot features and producing 1 device per 3-4 years without any competitions. You think that make us winner then?


----------



## red dragon (Apr 26, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> Now this shows which fan are you finally. Really 10 years? With upcoming technologies like Flexible OLED and god knows what you think after 10 year it won't look cheap? ok i rest my case.



Probably you do not realise that being outdated and being cheap are two different things.
Remember those archaic Palm Treos  and early Berrys or the relatively modern Moto  Razr or Ming?
They are outdated for sure,but do they look cheap even today?


----------



## ZTR (Apr 26, 2013)

S4 launched at 41.5k making it good VFM compared to One


----------



## Pancul (Apr 26, 2013)

Here is the quote from Tech2 on Samsung S4 and competition:

Looking at the competition, we only see the HTC One as being a real threat to the S4. The Xperia Z is currently plagued by too many issues to even bother with, which just leaves the S4 and the One in the ring.


----------



## rider (Apr 26, 2013)

I agree with red dragon. Products made with metals and glasses last and look new for long a time and much better feel in the hand.
I am using Nexus 4. It is totally made of gorilla glass 2 except the edges that are made with metal and polycarbonate.



ZTR said:


> S4 launched at 41.5k making it good VFM compared to One



41.5k for device identical to 20k Galaxy Grand with same 5" screen. No one can differentiate until using.


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 26, 2013)

ZTR said:


> S4 launched at 41.5k making it good VFM compared to One


I think you need a device for peoples not for yourself...


----------



## quagmire (Apr 26, 2013)

rider said:


> I agree with red dragon. Products made with metals and glasses *last and look new for long a time* and much better feel in the hand.
> I am using Nexus 4. It is totally made of gorilla glass 2 except the edges that are made with metal and polycarbonate. <-- Not until you drop your phone accidentally a couple of times.. What's the point in getting a Glass or metal exterior phone when youre gonna end up wrapping it with "cheap" rubber or plastic.. Also not forgetting hopeless repairability that these phones have..
> 
> 41.5k for device identical to 20k Galaxy Grand with same 5" screen. No one can differentiate until using. <--  Please explain yourself




Replies in green..


----------



## rider (Apr 26, 2013)

quagmire said:


> Replies in green..



Accident is the exception. Any phone can be damaged on dropping. Nowadays glass screen is in every phone. One should keep properly.
The advantage of glass/metallic phone is that evey time you hold the device it gives pleasure to hold.


----------



## ajaymailed (Apr 26, 2013)

quagmire has a point, glass/metal/plastic body, most of them end up wrapped by case. if its flip case, we almost never remove the phone out the case, in such ase feeling the sexy glass or aluminum back while holding the phone in daily use is almost out of question.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 30, 2013)

16GB Galaxy S4 internal storage half used by Samsung’s preloaded apps | BGR


----------



## ZTR (Apr 30, 2013)

,





thetechfreak said:


> 16GB Galaxy S4 internal storage half used by Samsung’s preloaded apps | BGR



Doesn't matter much tbh as it has a micro SD slot.


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 30, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> 16GB Galaxy S4 internal storage half used by Samsung’s preloaded apps | BGR





ZTR said:


> ,
> 
> Doesn't matter much tbh as it has a micro SD slot.



So, thats why Samsung has provided an SD card slot... LMFAO...

Almost all of Samsung's "features" are crap gimmicks which slow down even an octa-core phone... Ridiculous...

I am going to get my Dad's Galaxy S3 when he moves to a Sony or HTC flagship in a few months. The first thing I would do is flash Clean ROM or stable Cyanogenmod (which is still not an option for exynos phones). Can't stand Samsung crap...


----------



## rider (May 2, 2013)

ajaymailed said:


> quagmire has a point, glass/metal/plastic body, most of them end up wrapped by case. if its flip case, we almost never remove the phone out the case, in such ase feeling the sexy glass or aluminum back while holding the phone in daily use is almost out of question.



Well I only put covers when I go out. I keep the phone without it at home. I take care of things pretty well. Fortunately I never broke any things in my life except some girls' heart.


----------



## oval_man (May 4, 2013)

-------------gr8 news-----------------

S4 price dropped to 39,799.................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Samsung Galaxy S4


Enjoyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## daksh (May 5, 2013)

Couldn't agree more with AndroidFan! I read somewhere though I am not sure if it is true or not, you can't transfer apps to SD on the S4. That makes the 16gb model a bummer. 3 HD games and some usual apps and boom, your flagship is out of application storage. 

All AOSP roms on the exynos S3 have bugs.


----------



## nikufellow (May 5, 2013)

^^^^ ive heard the same too there are some threads in xda with people complaining about the issue usual methods like app2sd,  directory bind doesn't work


----------



## Tenida (May 5, 2013)

omg

Samsung not ready to replace my S4 as DOA. I Am annoyed with samsung - Samsung - India Broadband Forum


----------



## shreymittal (May 5, 2013)

Tenida said:


> omg
> 
> Samsung not ready to replace my S4 as DOA. I Am annoyed with samsung - Samsung - India Broadband Forum



Ohh B#%&¢£©D....WTF


----------



## nikufellow (May 5, 2013)

^^^^ the guy should have asked the shop keeper to return money or give another device. He payed 40k+ and now he has to deal with all DOA ordeal


----------



## shreymittal (May 5, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> ^^^^ the guy should have asked the shop keeper to return money or give another device. He payed 40k+ and now he has to deal with all DOA ordeal



seriously mann what an idiot he is if i were him i would have asked the shopkeeper to give my money back or replace the device hand to hand and i don't give a damn to relationship with mobile walas he should have straightly said to him give my money back/replace the device or i will call cops


----------



## Empirial (May 5, 2013)

Last night I saw 3 ads of S4 on Tv & they all succk. Is there any weapon specialist in TDF, lets meet & blow up the R&D & Marketing Section of Samsung. Do private banks give loan to build/purchase weapons?


----------



## rock2702 (May 5, 2013)

Empirial said:


> Last night I saw 3 ads of S4 on Tv & they all succk. Is there any weapon specialist in TDF, lets meet & blow up the R&D & Marketing Section of Samsung. Do private banks give loan to build/purchase weapons?



Still the phone is gonna sell in millions across the globe


----------



## pratyush997 (May 15, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S4 ‘Google Edition’ to be announced at Google I/O | Android | Geek.com


----------



## amjath (May 15, 2013)

^+100 for Samsung for this awesome move


----------



## rider (May 15, 2013)

*cdn.smokingmeatforums.com/9/92/1000x500px-LL-92e25a73_chuck-norris-thumbs-up.jpg


Good move but it's not for us. In India we have almighty octo-core version available with TouchWiz.


----------



## amjath (May 15, 2013)

^ Wish I could see in Play


----------



## shreymittal (May 15, 2013)

Not to worry amjath get nexus 4 from flipkart


----------



## RohanM (May 15, 2013)

^^  Here is the link

Nexus 4 - Buy Nexus 4 Black Online at Best Prices in India - LG: Flipkart.com


----------



## amjath (May 15, 2013)

*blog.gsmarena.com/international-samsung-galaxy-s4-gets-cyanogenmod-nightly-build/


----------



## shreymittal (May 15, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S4 Pure Vanilla Android @649$ Announced today Google I/O


----------



## pratyush997 (May 16, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Samsung Galaxy S4 Pure Vanilla Android @649$ Announced today Google I/O


Get a GS4, wait for folks to crack boot loader and build AOSP  

GS4 with AOSP for $649 

#FAIL (for US residents )


----------



## rider (May 16, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Get a GS4, wait for folks to crack boot loader and build AOSP
> 
> GS4 with AOSP for $649
> 
> #FAIL (for US residents )



hey pratyush! where you get all the latest news about tech? You brought the news GS4 GE first in the morning. Share your secret buddy.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 16, 2013)

rider said:


> hey pratyush! where you get all the latest news about tech? You brought the news GS4 GE first in the morning. Share your secret buddy.


It's super duper to secret.

Edited.


----------



## rider (May 16, 2013)

How can I download the new hangouts app from android. It's unavailable in playstore now.

OMG! Google Talk is now replaced with Hangouts.


----------



## shreymittal (May 16, 2013)

Yes me too not able update hangouts..


----------



## amjath (May 16, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Yes me too not able update hangouts..



Rolling out if u cant wait, uninstall Talk using Titanium Backup then Fresh install Hangouts from Play Store.

*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.talk



pratyush997 said:


> Get a GS4, wait for folks to crack boot loader and build AOSP
> 
> GS4 with AOSP for $649
> 
> #FAIL (for US residents )



Nexus is selling @ $ 350 I guess, if u sell S4 GE for at least $ 450 no one ll buy Nexus 4. Thats y its priced high


----------



## shreymittal (May 16, 2013)

Done...installed hangouts via link2sd


----------



## pratyush997 (May 16, 2013)

amjath said:


> Rolling out if u cant wait, uninstall Talk using Titanium Backup then Fresh install Hangouts from Play Store.
> 
> *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.talk
> 
> ...


SO that very few folks buy " GE" of S4


----------



## rider (May 16, 2013)

I don't think so. S4 GE will be super hit because of great hardware with stock jellybean. It's a new nexus in disguise. It will get all future updates like Nexus devices. 
Pratyush you forgot one thing if anyone will try root and unlock his S4. He will lost manufacture warranty of his phone. So better for him to get a blotware free S4 GE for 649$ in US.


----------



## rider (May 16, 2013)

amjath said:


> Rolling out if u cant wait, uninstall Talk using Titanium Backup then Fresh install Hangouts from Play Store.
> 
> *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.talk



But for Titanium Backup the phone should be rooted first.


----------



## nikufellow (May 16, 2013)

Ya for tibu device should be rooted first


----------



## pratyush997 (May 16, 2013)

rider said:


> I don't think so. S4 GE will be super hit because of great hardware with stock jellybean. It's a new nexus in disguise. It will get all future updates like Nexus devices.
> Pratyush you forgot one thing if anyone will try root and unlock his S4. He will lost manufacture warranty of his phone. So better for him to get a blotware free S4 GE for 649$ in US.


Warranty is be regain by re-locking Bootloader, flashing Stock rom and acting like a super noob @ Service center


----------



## amjath (May 16, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Warranty is be regain by re-locking Bootloader, flashing Stock rom and acting like a super noob @ Service center



Exactly no guy in service centers gonna restart ur phone to download mode and check for Custom Binary Count

S3 was Designed for Humans and S4 is Designed for Nature 

Samsung Galaxy S4 is the first smartphone to get TCO certification - GSMArena Blog


----------



## rider (May 16, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Warranty is be regain by re-locking Bootloader, flashing Stock rom and acting like a super noob @ Service center



I don't think this trick will work in US. Rules and regulations are strong there.
And Only a few people know this man. In US most the consumers get an iPhone like Grand in India.


----------



## quagmire (May 16, 2013)

Galaxy S4 is Samsung’s Fastest Selling Smartphone: 4M in 5 Days


----------



## amjath (May 16, 2013)

quagmire said:


> Galaxy S4 is Samsung’s Fastest Selling Smartphone: 4M in 5 Days



What fastest selling faster than iPhone sold,

Edit: yep iPhone sales still rules


----------



## rider (May 17, 2013)

iPhones in the world still rules like Samsung Grand in India.


----------



## lordvader (May 30, 2013)

Looking for a 8000mAh or higher battery for the Galaxy S4
hoping with NFC  

Wonder if there are out any or coming out soon ?

Thanks


----------



## nikufellow (Jun 26, 2013)

S4 owners pawned, quadrant results the new lte-a variant shows over 50 percent bump according to gsmarena


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 2, 2013)

Samsung S4 now available @35.2k in snapdeal


----------



## mohit9206 (Aug 2, 2013)

Still better to get S3 at 25k rather than S4 for 35k there is not major difference to justify extra 10k.  Also i read in a few forums that S4 sometimes lags due to bloated Touchwiz UI.Has anyone here experienced this?


----------



## quagmire (Aug 2, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> Still better to get S3 at 25k rather than S4 for 35k *there is not major difference* to justify extra 10k.  Also i read in a few forums that S4 sometimes lags due to bloated Touchwiz UI.Has anyone here experienced this?



Never ever say that again. Things like that can break the internet.


----------



## sankheashish (Aug 3, 2013)

Shame on you Samsung Manuplating Galaxy S4 Benchmarks - YouTube


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 3, 2013)

quagmire said:


> Never ever say that again. Things like that can break the internet.



Quite sarcastic Quagmire lol. Its obvious the guy doesn't know much of what he is speaking!!


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 8, 2013)

S4 at quite a good deal :

Samsung Galaxy S4 I9500 16 GB


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 8, 2013)

Check this..... S4 at 31.4k
Samsung I9500 Galaxy S4 (White/Black) | eBay


----------



## dude1 (Aug 9, 2013)

sankheashish said:


> Shame on you Samsung Manuplating Galaxy S4 Benchmarks - YouTube



Samsung Denies Manipulating Galaxy S4 for Better Benchmark Results | News & Opinion | PCMag.com


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 17, 2015)

A major price cut for the S4: 
*gadgets.ndtv.com/mobiles/news/samsung-galaxy-s4-price-in-india-slashed-to-rs-17999-661509


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 17, 2015)

^^Drastic price cut for S4  now buy


----------



## $hadow (Feb 17, 2015)

Long time thread bump.
But the device still not worth the price paid.


----------



## black_mamba (Feb 21, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^Drastic price cut for S4  now buy


Actually it was sold more than enough a long before the price cut. But clever decision by Samsung as S6 is already coming out.

- - - Updated - - -



$hadow said:


> Long time thread bump.
> But the devise still not worth the price paid.


Everyone is entitled to his/her opinion and everyone else is entitled to ignore/reject the same.

And at least spell right.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 21, 2015)

black_mamba said:


> Actually it was sold more than enough a long before the price cut. But clever decision by Samsung as S6 is already coming out.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Whats the point?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 22, 2015)

Does any one have s4 deep black edition? Did it get lollipop update yet?


----------



## black_mamba (Feb 23, 2015)

rijinpk1 said:


> Does any one have s4 deep black edition? Did it get lollipop update yet?


Deep Black Edition is still I9500 right? That means it already has 5.0.1.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 23, 2015)

^^ I heard it hasn't. Any users of that phone can confirm?


----------



## $hadow (Feb 23, 2015)

I think [MENTION=47594]ash[/MENTION]1 used to own one.


----------



## ashs1 (Feb 23, 2015)

$hadow said:


> I think [MENTION=47594]ash[/MENTION]1 used to own one.


No bro.. I don't have it.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 23, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> No bro.. I don't have it.


Oh sorry I thought you did.


----------



## black_mamba (Feb 24, 2015)

rijinpk1 said:


> ^^ I heard it hasn't. Any users of that phone can confirm?


IF Deep Black Edition is i9500 then you can flash the 5.0.1 ROM which was released for it. There is no need for a ROM to be officially released, as long as the models are same.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 24, 2015)

^^ thanx.


----------



## Adibaba (Jun 12, 2015)

Guys is S4 worth buying after price drop,i am bit concerned about the build quality this is going to be my phone for the next 3 years max


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 13, 2015)

Adibaba said:


> Guys is S4 worth buying after price drop,i am bit concerned about the build quality this is going to be my phone for the next 3 years max



it is going fine for me for the last 3 months since I bought it. Occasional heating problem while charging(not always though). build quality is good. great for the pockets as it is not too big or not too small, just the apt size. the available memory is less compared to other 2Gb ram phones due to touch wiz and other built in apps running in the background But I really liked the touch wiz on lollipop.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jun 14, 2015)

@*Adibaba* - I own an S4 but I would suggest not to get 1 if you plan to use the phone for the next 3 years. The Chipset aint powerful enough to handle Lollipop. Look some where else.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 15, 2015)

^^ may i know the reasons why did you say so? where does s4 fail?


----------



## 50103 (Jun 16, 2015)

rijinpk1 said:


> ^^ may i know the reasons why did you say so? where does s4 fail?



Only the current flagships will probably last 3 more years. S4 is  already a 2 year old device.Save more and get an S6  (It is around 40K now)


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 16, 2015)

50103 said:


> Only the current flagships will probably last 3 more years. S4 is  already a 2 year old device.Save more and get an S6  (It is around 40K now)



that is a poor reason 
not every one has 40k to shell out for a new phone.


----------



## 50103 (Jun 16, 2015)

rijinpk1 said:


> that is a poor reason
> not every one has 40k to shell out for a new phone.



Well,okay then.Go for the S4.I currently own an S4 and it has been doing good by me for more than 2 yrs. Lollipop on the S4 is quite good too.But I don't think it will be the same 3 yrs down the lane.

But,this is prolly the best phone in your budget,and Samsung has an okay customer service too.So,go for it buddy


----------



## ankushv (Jun 16, 2015)

See if you can lay your hands on the i9505 lte variant. It has more developer support .


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 17, 2015)

50103 said:


> Well,okay then.Go for the S4.I currently own an S4 and it has been doing good by me for more than 2 yrs. Lollipop on the S4 is quite good too.*But I don't think it will be the same 3 yrs down the lane.*
> 
> But,this is prolly the best phone in your budget,and Samsung has an okay customer service too.So,go for it buddy



most will change their phone 2 yrs down the line  and this is the first time I really liked the touchwiz on a samsung phone. smooth and lollipop is good too. but there might not be another update for this phone sadly! I f samsung could sell s4 at 16k , they really can sell s6 below 30k atleast!

- - - Updated - - -



ankushv said:


> See if you can lay your hands on the i9505 lte variant. It has more developer support .



may have to import, right?


----------



## ankushv (Jun 17, 2015)

Yes but check if compatible with our lte bands . As I'm not aware of it . To take care of my lte needs I have purchased the redmi note 4g . With my axis bank 10% discount and exchange for my old micromax a110 it cost me 7.2 k . Good phone , stable too .


----------



## js761949 (Jun 18, 2015)

samsung galaxy s4 is the great phone and its looks is too nice.


----------

